# ICB 2.0 - Hinterbau Challenge und Ideen-Übersicht



## nuts (22. Mai 2014)

In unserem ersten Ideenwettbewerb geht es ganz schön kreativ zu - bereits 154 Bilder mit Ideen und Illustrationen wurden dort hochgeladen. Der nächste Schritt besteht darin, diese Ideen weiter zu verfeinern um herauszufinden, welches Konzept wirklich Potential hat, und welches nicht. Dazu wollen wir einen u. a. in der Astronomie bewährten Crowdsourcing-Ansatz ausprobieren.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Hinterbau Challenge und Ideen-Übersicht*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Ich mach am Wochenende mal was zum Eingelenker mit Umlenkung (mein Favorite, zu dem ich ja schon mal was gemacht habe, optimieren), normalen Eingelenker (Den brauch man ja quasi eh, für das Andere System und mal ein Horst Link. Aber vorm Wochenende wahrscheinlich nicht. (Die Geometrie wird´s so hoffentlich nicht  ).

@ sollten wir das nicht noch etwas "richtiger" machen.

- Steuersatzhöhe ? Doch sicher integriert, also 3mm ?
- 525mm Gabel ist eigentlich mindestens 1cm zu wenig. Gefordert werden ja mindestens 140mm Gabeln. Die liegen grob bei 535mm
- Crown Offset ?
- Gabeloffset Ausfallende ?
Bei "Werkseinstellung" (20 und 40mm) lassen?
- Steuerrohrlänge ?

Mach mal bitte noch eine Aussage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> - 525mm Gabel ist eigentlich mindestens 1cm zu wenig. Gefordert werden ja mindestens 140mm Gabeln. Die liegen grob bei 535mm



Oben werden 130mm angesprochen, da passt die Gabelbauhöhe dann wohl gut. Die Deville, wenn auch ne Ausnahme hat mit 140mm ne 525er Einbauhöhe btw.

Optimierungen auf die Crowd umzulegen ist eine tolle Idee!


----------



## icemlmo (22. Mai 2014)

Sehr interessant, würde gerne mitmachen. 
Schade nur, dass es Linkage nur für Windows gibt. Oder gibt's etwas ähnliches für MAC?


----------



## nuts (22. Mai 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, würde gerne mitmachen.  Schade nur, dass es Linkage nur für Windows gibt. Oder gibt's etwas ähnliches für MAC?



Bootcamp oder Parallels?

Nativ war da ein mathematischeres Programm, das Hebelgetriebe-Simulation erlaubt. Da kann man eigentlich alles mit machen, wird aber schwieriger, das zu vergleichen. Eventuell kennst Du jemanden, der einen PC benutzt?

Offset: Standard-Einstellungen lassen: 20 mm Offset an der Gabelkrone, 40 an der Achse

Steuersatz: Sagen wir 525 mm + Externe Schale 13 mm oder 535mm + Integrierte 3mm ?

Steuerrohr: 120 mm


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

Interessant wäre auch noch der Sitzrohrwinkel, denn sonst bekommt man nur die von dir vorgegebene Oberrohlänge oder den Radstand.

edit: 73,6° Sitzwinkel kommen auf 605mm Oberrohr und 1150mm Radstand
edit2: es ändert sich allweil


----------



## icemlmo (22. Mai 2014)

Hm, Bootcamp war auch meine Überlegung. 
Habe nur letztens eine neue HD eingebaut, jetzt fehlt die Bootcamp Partition. Außerdem darf ich dann wieder alle möglichen Treiber raussuchen. Mal sehen, ob ich da in den nächsten Tagen dazu komme. Primäres Ziel ist eigentlich ein Wochenende mit ICB in der Schweiz. 
So, jetzt genug OT.


----------



## trailproof (22. Mai 2014)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Hm, Bootcamp war auch meine Überlegung.
> Habe nur letztens eine neue HD eingebaut, jetzt fehlt die Bootcamp Partition. Außerdem darf ich dann wieder alle möglichen Treiber raussuchen.


 
Probiers mal mit der Virtual Box, da wird angeblich Windows als "Programm" am Mac ausgeführt... wurde mir vor kurzem für Apemap empfohlen...


----------



## oz988 (22. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: sehe ich genauso. In das bike muss doch eher eine pike/34 als eine revelation/32 rein, um mal die beiden größten hersteller zu nennen. und das mit 150mm - bei 130mm hinten. dann sind 525 einbauhöhe mE zu gering angesetzt. denn bei 525 und pike/34 wird zwar der lenkwinkel flacher, aber auch das tretlager höher. also ich würde dich ermutigen, da mal etwas höher ranzugehen...!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, pike bekommen wir ja auch in 140mm. Ab jetzt 140 oder 150mm ist ja auch erst einmal egal. Wir verbauen dann wahrscheinlich eh einen Integrierten Steuersatz. Der hat eine höhe von ca. 3mm. Lässt man die normalen Einstellungen von linkage ist aber ein 13mm Steuersatz drin. Das ist dann 10mm mehr. Schlägt man die auf die 525mm Gabel sind wir bei 535mm. Das wäre gut eine 140mm Gabel. Also, Einbaulänge passt dann schon so, wie nuts geschrieben hat. Ob die jetzt am Steuersatz oder der Gabel ist, ist ja egal.


----------



## Maximal667 (22. Mai 2014)

Kümmert sich BommelMaster selbst um seinen BM-Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte am BM bestimmt schon 2-3 Stunden herumprobiert, wenn nicht länger. Entweder war der Antriebsvorteil (den dieses System haben muss, sonst braucht man´s nicht) nicht gepasst, oder die Progression war Mist. Meistens viel zu groß. Ich habe kein Bock mehr an dem zu basteln, der nervt mich.
So niedrige Progression wie BommelMaster sagt hatte ich jedenfalls nie, zumindest nicht mit guter Antriebsneutralität. Soll mir ein anderer zeigen wie das geht.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Kümmert sich BommelMaster selbst um seinen BM-Link?



jein, nicht mehr so wirklich. da die patentfrage seitens lapierre noch nicht geklärt ist.

trotzdem stichelt mich sowas wie von foreigner natürlich an(positiv gemeint @foreigner )

15 min linkage bringen mir dieses ergebnis:

kennlinie hat leichte degressive phase am anfang, was glaub ich bei einem leichten trailbike durchaus positiv ist. und wird dann progressiv, und zwar in dem von Nuts geforderten Rahmen von 2,6 auf 2

Ich glaube auch, dass es einen zusammenhang gibt, zwischen einer kennlinie, die ein stark ausgeprägtes energeieminimum hat, und der dämpferkennlinie, was mit den bewegungen der Links zu tun hat. soll heißen, diese drehung in der kennlinie kann ja nur zustande kommen wenn die drehung der wippen sich zumindest einmal umdreht. das hat zur folge, dass die wippendrehgeschwindigkeiten stark schwangen, was wiederum der kennlinie nicht gut tut.

deshalb muss man die kennlinie sehr moderat ausfallen lassen, gerade so, dass im Sag (siehe bild, angenommen 30mm) der CC gerade noch hinten ist. zwar weiter weg, aber hinten. das bedeutet es ist immer noch eine Stabile Lage des systems vorhanden, wenn im sag eine kraft auf die Achse wirkt.

wieviel und ob das einen vorteil(oder sogar nachteile?) zu anderen viergelenksystemen hat - sei dahingestellt, das weiß ich nicht, das müsste man ausprobieren.

auf jeden fall ist das ein ergebnis das man auch auf die schnelle erreichen kann, es ist sicher, wenn man noch erfahrungswerte von stephan als begleitenden ingenieur mit zu nimmt - sicher ein noch besseres ergebnis möglich


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

Du hast da aber, zumindest mal auf dem Bild, noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut. Hast du noch Bilder zu Pedalrückschlag und Verlaufskurve des Dämpfers (Degression/Progression)?


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2014)

ähm ? ich glaube bei Linkage gibts nur stahlfeder


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

Nein. Du kannst unter dem Reiter "Dämpfer" zwischen Stahlfeder und Luftdämpfer mit Negativkammer wechseln. Allerdings sahen dann bei mir alle Räder auch im Orginalzustand schlecht aus


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2014)

ah, ok - ich entschuldige mich für den lacher oben

schwer auf einen luftdämpfer zu setzen, dessen dimensionen man nicht kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

200x57; 200x51 oder 190x51 sind die Vorgaben  Falls du das meintest.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2014)

nein, ich meinte die kennlinie des luftdämpfers


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

> 20 - 30 % Progression (die Übersetzung soll am Ende des Federwegs 20-30% geringer sein, als am Anfang). Ganz grob muss dafür das Übersetzungsverhältnis je nach Dämpfer und Verlauf von etwa 2,6 in Richtung 2,0 abfallen. Über den exakten Verlauf für die Kombination aus Popp, Traktion und Durchschlagschutz werden wir noch gründlich knobeln.



Falls dir das weiterhilft 

Aber in der Tat - irgendeine Einstellmöglichkeit dazu habe ich bislang noch nicht im Programm gefunden.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Mai 2014)

Lesen schaffe ich noch, danke!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

In der Bilddatenbank zum Thread ist schon was:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68499


----------



## Downhillrider (22. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> jein, nicht mehr so wirklich. da die patentfrage seitens lapierre noch nicht geklärt ist.



die S - förmige Raderhebungskurve ist von Santa Cruz patentiert (US5553881 A), müsste man sich im Detail durchlesen...
Läuft aber auch in 2 Jahren aus


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

So, gerne mal kritisieren. Dann kann ich am Wochenende nochmal bischen optimieren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2014)

Zumindest die Bilder zeigen bislang noch keine Versuche wie die Sache im ersten Gang aussehen könnte, also steil Bergauf in Bezug auf Pedalrückschlag und Co.

Bei A3 wird der Pedalrückschlag sehr hoch - allerdings habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden was auf diesen Skalen genau gezeigt wird, es fehlt in dem Programm schlicht und einfach Maßangaben und Einheiten.


----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

Also der Pedal Rückschlag wird in Grad angegeben, der Antisquat in Prozent. Wie diese Prozentzahl zustande kommt siehst du, wenn du links oben den Haken setzt "show anti squat und anti rise".

Das Hinterrad stützt ja den Fahrer (repräsentiert durch seinen Schwerpunkt, träge in y-Richtung gegen Geschwindigkeitsänderung) beim Beschleunigen ab


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2014)

Also, eine Sache ist mir selbst noch unklar. Genau nämlich der Punkt Pedalrückschlag.
Meines Achtens ist die blaue a1 Linie (im Pedalrückschlagsdiagramm) doch der Pedalrückschlag, also die Gradzahl um die sich die Kurbel beim Einfedern rückwärts bewegt. Was mir nicht klar ist: Was ist die grüne Kurve (a2) ?
Oder liege ich irgendwo falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, eine Sache ist mir selbst noch unklar. Genau nämlich der Punkt Pedalrückschlag.
> Meines Achtens ist die blaue a1 Linie (im Pedalrückschlagsdiagramm) doch der Pedalrückschlag, also die Gradzahl um die sich die Kurbel beim Einfedern rückwärts bewegt. Was mir nicht klar ist: Was ist die grüne Kurve (a2) ?
> Oder liege ich irgendwo falsch?



Also, Blau ist der Pedalrückschlag in Grad, die grüne hatte mich auch verwirrt. Vielleicht weiß @Stefan.Stark das


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Mai 2014)

Bei den beiden Diagrammlinien geht es um das Bezugssytem. Einmal der Pedalrückschlag zum Boden hin gerechnet und einmal zum Hauptrahmen hin gerechnet.
Hier ein Auszug aus der Linkage-Hilfe:

_*Pedal-kickback calculation*
There are two values displayed for "pedal-kickback" or "pedal-feedback". They are measured as the difference between the current and the zero-travel crank angles.
The first value is measured relative to the horizontal ground. The second value shows the crank rotation relative to the main frame.
If you are standing out of the saddle you will probably feel the amount of pedal feedback of the first value. While riding seated, the second value represents better the feedback to your legs. The pedal-kickback values are shown positive counter-clockwise, since this what you really feel as "kickback"._

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Mai 2014)

Das klingt für mich dann eher so als ob der a2 (grün), der sinnvollere Wert ist, oder? Ich kapiere nicht so ganz wie das berechnet wird bzw. wo die Winkel liegen, die sie meinen. Mag da mal wer ne Skizze zu machen?


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2014)

Du kannst dir das doch sogar anzeigen lassen. Wenn du den Haken für Pedalrückschlag setzt, wird die Kurbel eingeblendet. Dann siehst du wenn du den Hinterbau einfederst, wie sich die Kurbel bewegt. Der Winkel in dem sich die Kurbel bewegt ist der aus der Kurve. Einmal halt relativ bezogen auf den Hauptrahmen, einmal zum Untergrund, also im flachen zur Horizontalen.

Ich finde, wir sollten uns mal in der Darstellung auf ein Kettenblatt einigen. Ich bin der Meinung, ein mittleres Kettenblatt (32) wäre das richtige Dafür. Hier kann man die Antriebseffizienz (Antisquat, Momentanpol, CC, IC) ganz gut beruteilen und den Pedalrückschlag auch, da er hier noch vorhanden ist, aber moderat. Auch wäre der Bereich eines 32 Blattes der, der für 1x11 in Frage kommt.
Es gibt Systeme, die können den Spagat gute Antriebseffizienz in verschiedenen Kettenblättern zwar besser, aber so richtig super sind alle ja doch nur auf einer Größe. Stellt sich die Frage, welches ?
Der Stefan hat im anderen Thread geschrieben gehabt wir legen auf 28-30 Zähne aus. Das passt dann für 1x11 und es passt mit 2-fach auch sehr gut und ist auch sicher das beste Mittelding für 3-fach.
Die "oldschool"-Auslegung auf ein 22 Blatt mit möglichst 100% Antisquat und da dann auch schon sehr geringem Pedalrückschlag ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade die Beste. Man bekommt auf mittleren Kettenblättern bereits Wippen ins Fahrwerk und auf großen Kettenblättern ziemlich miese Bikes. Und auch im kleine Kettenblatt hat man zwar ein Bike das man mit ruhigem, runden Tritt wippfrei fahren kann, wenn aber mal kräftig reinpumpt, sprintet, oder in den Wiegetritt geht, ist´s schon aus damit. Hier fährt sich ein bike mit mehr Antisquat (über 100%) oft besser (wenn es nicht stark übertrieben wird), weil es sich etwas versteift beim festen rein treten. Das ist ein Chakterzug der meiner Meinung nach hervorragend zu einem spritzigen Trailbike passt. Daher bin ich der Meinung, wenn wir mal grob auf ein 30er Kettenblatt auslegen, dass auf diesem der Antisquat etwas über 100% liegen sollte. Vielleicht so 110-115%. Auch variiert das ganze auch je nach hinten gefahrenen Ritzel.

Daher mein Vorschlag: Darstellung für die Vergleichbarkeit der System auf 32 Kettenblatt und einheitlich einem mittleren Ritzel hinten. Sagen wir mal so grob 18 Zähne. Bitte mal um Stellungnahme dazu von euch !

Und was ist jetzt mit dem Pedalrückschlag? Von der Betrachtung her, halte ich es für sinnvoller die blaue Kurve anzusehen. Der maximale Pedalrückschlag wird quasi immer nur beim vollen Federweg erreicht. Und den größten Federweg nutzt man normal im stehen nicht im Sitzen. Wenn ich bei 25% im Sag sitze, dann zählt, wenn ich im Sitzen über eine Wurzel fahre eh erst einmal die der Pedalrückschlag ab da. Sagen wir, dann nutzen wir ungefähr 70% des Federwegs (war eine große Wurzel), dann ist der Rückschlag nicht mehr, im Bezug auf den Rahmen, wie ein volles Durchfedern im stehen im Bezug auf den Boden. Also können wir gleich nur den Graft im Bezug zum Boden betrachten.
Und ganz ehrlich, meiner Meinung nach wird Pedalrückschlag völlig überbewertet. Ich bin letztes Jahr ein Evil Uprising gefahren mit 150mm Federweg hinten und 2-fach Kurbel (22/36). Das bike hat insbesondere auf dem kleinen Blatt auf Grund des hohen Drehpunktes in der Theorie einen riesigen Pedalrückschlag. In der Praxis stört der gar nicht. Nicht mal auf dem kleinen Blatt. Ja, es gab einen Pedalrückschlag, aber der war nicht wirklich sehr störend. Dafür ging das Bike gerade auf dem 36 Blatt nach vorne, das es eine wahre Freude war und das Überrollverhalten war genial. Eigentlich müsste es im 36 Blatt auch Rückschlag geben. Spürbar war der nicht. Meines achtens merkt man erst Pedalrückschlag erst, wenn er richtig groß ist. Das heißt in Zahlen (meiner Ansicht nach) erst jenseits der 16-20°.
Ich habe auch keinen Test gelesen zu dem Bike in dem jemand Pedalrückschlag moniert hätte. Also, an Pedalrückschlag sollten wir uns meiner Ansicht nach nicht aufgeilen.


----------



## la bourde (23. Mai 2014)

Warum wird der Antisquat A2 nicht betrachtet ? Es ist auch wichtig.
Und ein Antisquat A1 von ~100% zu bekommen im Sag ist zwar schön, aber das Wichtigste ist der Zusammenhang zwischen den verschiedenen Kurven über ein großes Teil des Federwegs.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Daher mein Vorschlag: Darstellung für die Vergleichbarkeit der System auf 32 Kettenblatt und einheitlich einem mittleren Ritzel hinten. Sagen wir mal so grob 18 Zähne. Bitte mal um Stellungnahme dazu von euch !



32 sollte passen, auch wenn dann ein Alpenfahrer 28 oder 30 montiert - würde das einen großen Unterschied machen? Eben erst mal geschaut wo man ein 18er Ritzel hat (welcher Gang) Würde sagen das sollte passen. Ein Allerweltsgang für Trail und gemütliches dahin rollen.



foreigner schrieb:


> Also, an Pedalrückschlag sollten wir uns meiner Ansicht nach nicht aufgeilen.



Solange er nicht vorhanden ist, gerne


----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

Also konsequent nur 32-18 zu betrachten ist glaube ich nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Wäre zwar einfacher, aber weicht dann vom Bergauf-Modus unter Umständen doch erheblich ab - und in dem will man sicherlich 100 - 110 % Antisquat.

Pedalrückschlag: Sicherlich nicht die erste Priorität und zudem stark Blattabhängig.


Ich kam mit dem Entwurf von @melle89  auf ganz vernünftige Ergebnisse. Bräuchte ein zusätzliches Rohr im Hauptrahmen, was den Rahmen wohl etwas ungewöhnlich aussehen lassen würde, aber auch einzigartig? Steht ja jetzt erst einmal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt:



 



Abbildung 1 zeigt den Pedalrückschlag, Abbildung 2 die Kennlinie und Antisquat. Irgendwie gefällt mir der Entwurf, nur in Sachen Steifigkeit gibt es wohl definitiv schönere


----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

Ach und auch diesen Vorschlag wollte ich mal noch in den Raum werfen: Ein VPP, bei dem die Hebel in jeweils entgegengesetzter Richtung drehen, wie beim VPP, nur genau andersrum: Der Obere dreht im Uhrzeigersinn, der untere dagegen:



 

 



Dadurch bewegt sich der IC ungefähr horizontal nach hinten.


----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

Gerade mal geschaut: Auch die Idee von @tibo13 , quasi die Fanes mit gedrehtem Dämpfer,  könnte gut funktionieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Herring (23. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die "oldschool"-Auslegung auf ein 22 Blatt mit möglichst 100% Antisquat und da dann auch schon sehr geringem Pedalrückschlag ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade die Beste. Man bekommt auf mittleren Kettenblättern bereits Wippen ins Fahrwerk und auf großen Kettenblättern ziemlich miese Bikes. Und auch im kleine Kettenblatt hat man zwar ein Bike das man mit ruhigem, runden Tritt wippfrei fahren kann, wenn aber mal kräftig reinpumpt, sprintet, oder in den Wiegetritt geht, ist´s schon aus damit. Hier fährt sich ein bike mit mehr Antisquat (über 100%) oft besser (wenn es nicht stark übertrieben wird), weil es sich etwas versteift beim festen rein treten. Das ist ein Chakterzug der meiner Meinung nach hervorragend zu einem spritzigen Trailbike passt. Daher bin ich der Meinung, wenn wir mal grob auf ein 30er Kettenblatt auslegen, dass auf diesem der Antisquat etwas über 100% liegen sollte. Vielleicht so 110-115%. Auch variiert das ganze auch je nach hinten gefahrenen Ritzel..



Auf den kleineren Ritzeln und/oder größerem Kettenblatt (bei 2-fach) weniger Anti-Squat zu haben hat allerdings auch den Vorteil das man eben in der Abfahrt weniger Pedalrückschlag / "Antriebseinfluss" hat. Und das finde ich recht angenehm bergab. Da kann ich Pedalrückschlag nicht gebrauchen. Für in der Ebene Tempo zu machen brauch ich kein Anti-Squat, da nimmt man den Trailmode etc. am Dämpfer - mit Remote wärs perfekt.


----------



## Gefahradler (23. Mai 2014)

Sooo, hab meine Mildsau auch mal wieder in Linkage mit den genormten Maßen angelegt und bin zu folgenden Werte und Bilder gekommen, denke fürs erste ganz OK, oder?
Pedalrückschlag:



Hebelverhältnis:



Anti-Squd:



Viele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## nuts (23. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Sooo, hab meine Mildsau auch mal wieder in Linkage mit den genormten Maßen angelegt und bin zu folgenden Werte und Bilder gekommen, denke fürs erste ganz OK, oder?
> Pedalrückschlag:
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut schon interessant aus! An der Dämpferkennlinie müssen wir aber noch was arbeiten, da hast ja geschmeidig 80 % Progression drin


----------



## H.B.O (24. Mai 2014)

ich hab nicht die berechtigung ein bild hochzuladen bin aber eingeloggt ???


----------



## ONE78 (24. Mai 2014)

Du musst der gruppe beitreten


----------



## nuts (24. Mai 2014)

"Gruppe Beitreten", siehe Anhang. Dann ins Album und dort hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (24. Mai 2014)

Gerade mal noch den Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung angeschaut. Durchaus auch interessant, stelle mir da eine Dämpferverlängerung vor, die um Reifen und Sitzrohr greift. Ist natürlich alles weit weniger fancy, als mit Abstützungen und Umlenkungen


----------



## H.B.O (24. Mai 2014)

so, mein 1.entwurf kennlinie ist schon ganz nett


----------



## veraono (24. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gerade mal noch den Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung angeschaut. Durchaus auch interessant, stelle mir da eine Dämpferverlängerung vor, die um Reifen und Sitzrohr greift. Ist natürlich alles weit weniger fancy, als mit Abstützungen und Umlenkungen


War da nicht was mit "Standart-Dämpfern" oder wäre das trotzdem mögl.?


----------



## H.B.O (24. Mai 2014)

hab auch keine berechtigung der gruppe beizutreten grrr


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gerade mal noch den Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung angeschaut. Durchaus auch interessant, stelle mir da eine Dämpferverlängerung vor, die um Reifen und Sitzrohr greift. Ist natürlich alles weit weniger fancy, als mit Abstützungen und Umlenkungen



Hoffentlich hast du´s noch offen - Stahldämpfer verbaut 

Würde es denn tatsächlich viel ändern mit dem Luftdämpfer? Kennlinie klar, aber auch der Pedalrückschlag oder den anti-squat?


----------



## Highsider (24. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du´s noch offen - Stahldämpfer verbaut
> 
> Würde es denn tatsächlich viel ändern mit dem Luftdämpfer? Kennlinie klar, aber auch der Pedalrückschlag oder den anti-squat?


? Weder die Rahmenkennlinie, noch Pedalrückschlag oder Anti-Squat ändern sich. Die Kinematik des Rahmens bleibt gleich. Solang man keine echten Kennlinien der Luftdämpfer hat, kann man das eh nicht richtig einbeziehen. Von daher reicht die Betrachtung des Übersetzungsverhältnisses in Bezug auf die Progression.


----------



## nuts (24. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit "Standart-Dämpfern" oder wäre das trotzdem mögl.?


Das wäre trotzdem möglich. Beispielsweise Bergamont verbaut solch eine Verlängerung, die eigentlich mit echt jeden Dämpfer kompatibel ist


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Du kannst dir das doch sogar anzeigen lassen. Wenn du den Haken für Pedalrückschlag setzt, wird die Kurbel eingeblendet. Dann siehst du wenn du den Hinterbau einfederst, wie sich die Kurbel bewegt.



Ahhh. Jetzt seh ichs. Hab jetzt erst Programm runtergeladen und vorher versucht es anhand der Screenshots hier zu kapieren. Jetzt machen für mich auch beide Größen Sinn.


----------



## kashamaruch (24. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gerade mal noch den Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung angeschaut. Durchaus auch interessant, stelle mir da eine Dämpferverlängerung vor, die um Reifen und Sitzrohr greift. Ist natürlich alles weit weniger fancy, als mit Abstützungen und Umlenkungen



Das ist auch einer meiner Favoriten. Die Dämpferverlängerung muss halt recht lang sein, was aber keinen Nachteil darstellen muss. Der Aufbau des Rahmens ist so simpel, er ließe sich sehr leicht (in beiden Sinnen des Wortes) konstruieren und mit einem groß dimensionierten Drehpunkt lässt sich sicher auch eine ausreichende Steifigkeit erzeugen. Ist halt die Technik der 90er Jahre (siehe Cannondale V-Modelle), doch dank einer Verlängerung des Dämpfers mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr möglich. Und ehrlich gesagt: viele "moderne" und sehr gut funktionierende Bikes heutzutage sind ebenfalls nur Eingelenker, siehe Scott Genius, Kona Process etc...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Mai 2014)

Cool....dann ist mein altes (sich immer noch im Betrieb befindliches) Prophet wieder aktuell....
Halt nur ohne Dämpferverlängerung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2014)

Das einzige bisher mit einer richtig geilen Progressionskurve:




Anfang hohe Progression für super Sensibilität und Ausgleich des Luftdämpfer-Losbrechmoments. Mitte des Federweg linear und Endprogression gegen Durchschlag.


----------



## ONE78 (24. Mai 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus, aber muss der dämpfer sooo tief?
das geht doch bestimmt auch höher, also ohne loch im unterrohr. Wenn der obere Link höher kommt, sollte das heckdreieck auch steifer werden!


----------



## tibo13 (24. Mai 2014)

Hab mich mal am Horst-Link 4-Gelenker mit stehendem Dämpfer versucht. Schwierig Anti-Squat und Pedalrückschlag unter einen Hut zu bringen. Bei den vorgegebenen 28-40 passt der Anti-Squat aber der Pedalrückschlag ist massiv. Dafür ist dieser bei 36-11 in Ordnung, dafür ziehts bei der hohen Übersetzung den Dämpfer zusammen. 

Einmal 28-40




und einmal 36-11


----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2014)

@tibo13 : Woher bekommst du den Antisquat-Graphen? Ich finde den nicht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal am Horst-Link 4-Gelenker mit stehendem Dämpfer versucht. Schwierig Anti-Squat und Pedalrückschlag unter einen Hut zu bringen. Bei den vorgegebenen 28-40 passt der Anti-Squat aber der Pedalrückschlag ist massiv. Dafür ist dieser bei 36-11 in Ordnung, dafür ziehts bei der hohen Übersetzung den Dämpfer zusammen.
> ...



Das Problem ist ein Klassiker... deswegen bin ich auch ein großer Freund mehrerer Kettenblätter. Dadurch wird der notwendige Kompromiss auf die jeweilige Fahrsituation optmiert... auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt nutzt man in der Regel eh nicht so viel Federweg, da stört der Pedalrückschlag normalerweise nicht.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Die mehrfach-Kettenblätter machen mit aber nur in Anbetracht der Kinematischen Vorteile Freude. Ansonsten finde ich Systeme mit möglichst wenig Bauteilen sinnvoll... so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig! Da macht mich NICHT zum Orange-Freund


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @tibo13 : Woher bekommst du den Antisquat-Graphen? Ich finde den nicht



Hi foreigner,

komisch... bei mir sind die Anti-Squat Kurven als Reiter bei den Diagrammen hinterlegt. Vielleicht liegt es an der Version... welche benutzt Du?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2014)

Demo-Version aus dem Link hier im ibc


----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2014)

Bei mir gibt´s Achspfadwinkel, Pedalrückschlag, Kräfte, Hebelverhältnis, Achspfad, Kette.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Mai 2014)

hmmm... mal prüfen, was da Sachlage ist. Vielleicht lässt sich der Linkage-Kollege ja auch für das Projekt begeistern und stellt eine zeitlich begrenzte Vollversion zur Verfügung.

@nuts: Kannst Du da mal die Fühler ausstrecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2014)

Hier nochmal paar Daten zu dem Viergelenker, den ich gemacht habe.

- Kettenblatt : 24Z.; Ritzel hinten: 36Z.; Antisquat: 118,4%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 19° maximal
- Kettenblatt : 28Z.; Ritzel hinten: 18Z.; Antisquat: 110,2%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 7° maximal
- Kettenblatt : 30Z.; Ritzel hinten: 18Z.; Antisquat: 98,9%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 5° maximal
- Kettenblatt : 32Z.; Ritzel hinten: 18Z.; Antisquat: 87,5%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 4° maximal
- Kettenblatt : 36Z.; Ritzel hinten: 18Z.; Antisquat: 64,8%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 2° maximal
- Kettenblatt : 42Z.; Ritzel hinten: 18Z.; Antisquat: 30,6%; Pedalrückschlag a1: 1° maximal


----------



## jirkat (24. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... mal prüfen, was da Sachlage ist. Vielleicht lässt sich der Linkage-Kollege ja auch für das Projekt begeistern und stellt eine zeitlich begrenzte Vollversion zur Verfügung.
> 
> @nuts: Kannst Du da mal die Fühler ausstrecken?


 Der Linkage-Programmierer ist hilfsbereit. Bei mir wollte sich die Personal-Lizenz nicht aktivieren.
Er hat auf eine E-Mail schnell reagiert. Hat erkannt, dass die X3 Version nicht gut mit dem alten Windows XP kommuniziert. Nach einem Tag war ein Update zum Download bereit, das auch mit XP funktioniert.


----------



## tibo13 (24. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @tibo13 : Woher bekommst du den Antisquat-Graphen? Ich finde den nicht



Ich habe die Personal Version.


----------



## kashamaruch (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich gerade mit der Lage des Drehpunktes bei einem *Eingelenker* beschäftigt und dabei v.a. die Veränderungen beim Anti-Squat und Pedalrückschlag beobachtet. Soweit ich das mit dem AS verstanden habe, zieht der Kettenzug den Hinterbau nach unten bei positivem AS und bei negativem AS nach oben, was möglichst verhindert werden soll wegen Wippen und Einsacken des Hinterbaus. 

Meine Beobachtungen (mit Linkage): sitzt der Drehpunkt auf gleicher Höhe und wandert von vor dem Innenlager nach hinten, verringert sich der Pedalrückschlag minimal und der AS erhöht sich (im ausgefederten Zustand). Zuerst dachte ich: toll, dann kann ich den Drehpunkt einfach hinter das Innenlager setzen und habe damit gleich zwei Vorteile auf einmal. Aber: Betrachtet man die AS-Werte dann im SAG oder gar im weiter eingefederten Zustand, dann gehen sie bei einem Drehpunkt hinter dem Innenlager schneller ins Minus als bei einem Drehpunkt weiter vorne. Daher ist es m.E. sehr wichtig, die AS-Werte im SAG zu betrachten und nicht im ausgefederten Zustand. Aber wo liegt jetzt der perfekt gewählte Drehpunkt für einen Eingelenker mit unseren Vorgaben für das ICB 2.0?


----------



## kashamaruch (24. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man nicht so sehr darauf schauen, dass der AS im kleinsten Gang bei 1XX liegt, sondern eher darauf, dass er *in einem höheren Gang* (z.B. 36/18), in dem man auf dem Trail noch richtig Gas geben kann (z.B. auch im Stehen) *im SAG noch im positiven Bereich* liegt!? Könnte dazu jemand, der sich besser auskennt, was schreiben?


----------



## veraono (24. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das wäre trotzdem möglich. Beispielsweise Bergamont verbaut solch eine Verlängerung, die eigentlich mit echt jeden Dämpfer kompatibel ist


Na dann  nicht-abgestützter Eingelenker mit "Dämpferverlängerungsgabel" würde mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jirkat (25. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also konsequent nur 32-18 zu betrachten ist glaube ich nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Wäre zwar einfacher, aber weicht dann vom Bergauf-Modus unter Umständen doch erheblich ab - und in dem will man sicherlich 100 - 110 % Antisquat.
> 
> Pedalrückschlag: Sicherlich nicht die erste Priorität und zudem stark Blattabhängig.
> 
> ...


Reicht es wenn die 100-110% Antisquat in den Bergaufgängen erst im Sag (eventuell hinten mehr Sag als vorn) erreicht werden, oder sollen es 100-110% schon im unbelasteten Zustand sein?


----------



## Red_Herring (25. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das einzige bisher mit einer richtig geilen Progressionskurve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Endprogression gegen Durchschlag erkenne ich da ja noch, aber wie die hohe Progression am Anfang für eine hohe Sensibilität sorgen soll? Mit einem hohen Luftkammervolumen im Dämpfer, oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Bei dem linearen Teil in der Mitte.... ?

Eine Kurve die eher zu deiner Beschreibung passt ist z.B. die des Genius LT:




Aber das ist ein Sofa und kein Trailbike, auch durch den eher linearen Teil in der Mitte, insbesondere aber durch den Anfang der Kennlinie. Zumindest nach meinem empfinden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Mai 2014)

Bei 130mm Federweg und 25% SAG ist man doch über diesen Bereich hinaus. Der SAG liegt bei 32.5mm, also ziemlich genau an dem Punkt an dem @foreigner´s Kurve flacher/linearer wird. Rein von der Grafik her gefällt es, wie sich die Sache nun tatsächlich fährt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Reicht es wenn die 100-110% Antisquat in den Bergaufgängen erst im Sag (eventuell hinten mehr Sag als vorn) erreicht werden, oder sollen es 100-110% schon im unbelasteten Zustand sein?



Ist durchaus okay, wenn das "erst" im Sag erreicht wird. Der Antisquat ist vor allem bei ebener und Bergauffahrt wichtig, Situationen also, in denen Du auf jeden Fall im Sag sitzt.


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Die Endprogression gegen Durchschlag erkenne ich da ja noch, aber wie die hohe Progression am Anfang für eine hohe Sensibilität sorgen soll? Mit einem hohen Luftkammervolumen im Dämpfer, oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Bei dem linearen Teil in der Mitte.... ?
> 
> Eine Kurve die eher zu deiner Beschreibung passt ist z.B. die des Genius LT:
> 
> ...



Das Intense bin ich nicht gefahren. Das Genius aber schon - und mir wäre wichtig, dass wir nicht da landen  Es widerspricht ja auch deutlich unserer Forderung nach Progression. Was Du an dem Graphen siehst: Die erste Hälfte des Federwegs ist degressiv, genau das sorgt für das Sofa-Feeling.


----------



## Red_Herring (25. Mai 2014)

@nuts

Dann decken sich unsere Eindrücke vom Genius LT.  >Mir sagt das jedenfalls absolut nicht zu, für kein Einsatzgebiet. So ähnlich wie das Radon Slide 160. Das alte bzw. noch aktuelle Canyon Strive hat z.B. auch zu wenig Progression und nebenbei zu wenig Anti-Squat bei 1-fach und da mit Dämpfervolumen rumzubasteln reisst es auch nicht raus.
Aber, eingangs habe ich mich auf den Entwurf von foreigner bezogen (Beitrag #53) nicht auf das LT! und er hat meiner Meinung nach bis auf die Endprogression genau das Gegenteil von dem erzeugt was er eigentlich beschreibt (haben will) - außer der Progression ganz am Ende des Federweg. Es sei denn es gibt da einen Punkt den ich noch nicht verstanden habe. Deswegen meine Frage in Bezug auf größeres Dämpfervolumen. Mehr Progression am Anfang sollte das eher ermöglichen. Das Genius würde damit freilich zum "Supersofa". In dem linearen Teil im foreigner Entwurf sehe ich so oder so aber keinen Sinn.


----------



## Red_Herring (25. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Bei 130mm Federweg und 25% SAG ist man doch über diesen Bereich hinaus. Der SAG liegt bei 32.5mm, also ziemlich genau an dem Punkt an dem @foreigner´s Kurve flacher/linearer wird. Rein von der Grafik her gefällt es, wie sich die Sache nun tatsächlich fährt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



Das wird wohl eher durch den linearen Teil "durchrauschen" und mehr Weg freigeben als notwendig, würde ich sagen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin das mit Anti-Squat (>Pedalrückschlag) irgendwie in Richtung Trailbike kurieren zu wollen. Lieber mehr Progression und weniger Anti-Squat und die Option erhalten weniger sag (z.B. 20%) fahren zu können mit mehr Anti-Squat durch die 20% statt 25%. Aber das ist nur meine Ansicht.


----------



## jirkat (25. Mai 2014)

Der Antisquat sieht im 32/42 Gang dann so aus:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/35788

EDIT:
hier noch die Iteration 06 mit ähnlichen Werten in den Diagrammen wie 05, nur mit einem tiefer montierten Dämpfer. Dadurch kommt das OR tiefer und die Hinterbau- und Wippendreiecke wurden kleiner (leichter/steifer).



Vorteil dieser Kennlinie ist, dass das Bike zuerst im degressiven Federwegsbeginn leicht in den Sag fällt. Das verbessert das Ansprechverhalten nach dem Ausfedern aus dem Sag (nach dem Durchfahren eines Lochs). Im Sag (am Scheitelpunkt der Parabel) ist die Kennlinie nahezu konstant (eine Platform, von der man sich durch die im weiteren Federwegsverlauf almählich ansteigende Progression gut abdrücken kann [mehr Popp]). Die Kennlinie wird dann mit steigendem Federweg immer progressiver (Durchslagschutz).


----------



## themountain (25. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Nach einem Tag war ein Update zum Download bereit, das auch mit XP funktioniert.


Wo?? Bei mir funzt das Program nicht mit xp


----------



## jirkat (25. Mai 2014)

themountain schrieb:


> Wo?? Bei mir funzt das Program nicht mit xp


http://www.bikechecker.com/dwnldlpersX3-7689.php
Einfach noch mal drüber installieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themountain (25. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> http://www.bikechecker.com/dwnldlpersX3-7689.php
> Einfach noch mal drüber installieren.


sorry aber der link funzt nicht


----------



## jirkat (25. Mai 2014)

themountain schrieb:


> sorry aber der link funzt nicht


hm, auch sorry. Dann halt den Programmierer anschreiben. [email protected]


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Kennlinie: So wie ich das sehe, ist mit dem in Linkage verfügbaren Luftdämpfer-Modell eine minimale S-Kurve des "Force-Plot" kaum zu vermeiden. Wir fragen uns jetzt natürlich, wie für uns der ideale Force-Plot aussehen würde. 

Wo denke ich Einigkeit besteht:

Endprogression - spürbar durchschlagen will eigentlich niemand. 
Späte Endprogression - zu früh, und es wird schwer den Federweg zu nutzen, ohne dauernd viel davon zu nutzen.
Was schwieriger ist, sind glaube ich die ersten 2/3 des Federwegs. Wir wollen *Traktion und Popp. *Heißt für mich: Etwas wie ein Plateau als zweites Drittel des Federwegs, ab dem Sag (von dort wird man sich ja für gewöhnlich irgendwo wegdrücken wollen). Bleibt das erste Drittel, und das sollte sich - nehme ich jetzt mal an - durch gutes Ansprechverhalten auszeichnen.


----------



## foreigner (25. Mai 2014)

Dass mein Plattform-Model durch rauscht stimmt nicht. Durch den Federweg rauschen eher bikes, die sehr progressiv sind. Nach dem etwas höheren Losbrechmoment von Luftdämpfern sackt das dann durch bis dann genug Progression da ist und dann wird´s hart und unkomfortabel. Im mittleren Bereich linear sackt nicht durch. Gibt genug bikes als Beispiel bei denen das gut klappt. Eines, das ich selbst schon fahren konnte ist das Evil Uprising. Das hat Anfangsprogression und wird dann linear. Die Endprogression hat das nicht (die habe ich aber mit Absicht und Rücksicht auf den Luftdämpfer sehr gering gehalten). Der Evil-Hinterbau ist übrigens supergut und durchsacken tut da gar nichts.


----------



## wuzze (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich auch mal an einem Viergelenker versucht, allerdings mit "inversem Horst-Link", der also oberhalb der Achse liegt. Als Basis habe ich das Norco Sight Killer B genutzt. Die Zahlen scheinen mir soweit ok und in etwa im Bereich der Anforderungen zu liegen. Das Ganze wurde mit den entsprechenden Geo-Vorgaben umgesetzt, als Dämpfer müsste der Monarch + in 200 mm passen, der hat angeblich 57 mm Hub. Ist eher ein "Keep-It-Simple"-Ansatz, wollte wilde Konstruktionen und unnötig viele Lager vermeiden.
Unter allen Bedingungen bzw. Ritzelkombinationen gute Anti-Squat- und Pedalrückschlagswerte hinzukriegen scheint mir wirklich schwierig zu sein, deshalb habe ich bei den kurzen Übersetzungen (Berg-Gängen) auf gute Anti-Squat-Werte und in den langen Übersetzungen auf geringen Pedalrückschlag geachtet:

















Ein Flaschenhalter hätte wahrscheinlich auch Platz... 
Die Koordinaten der Punkte habe ich mit auf die Screenshots gepackt, damit sollte es ja möglich sein, das Ganze nachzubauen. Was meint ihr? Habe ich etwas übersehen? Ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich mal mit Hinterbau-Kinematiken auseinander gesetzt habe...

Werde das morgen dann auch noch im Album hochladen.

Nen schönen Abend


----------



## Der Kassenwart (26. Mai 2014)

sehr hübsch! nicht, dass du damit vllt ein patent von rocky mountain verletzt. die haben damit m.w. das patent von specialized umgangen. inwieweit es für den europäischen bzw deutschen markt gültig ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wuzze (26. Mai 2014)

Danke 
Gut, um Patente hab ich mir keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht. Das dürfen irgendwelche Rechtsabteilungen / Fachleute gerne übernehmen... 
Ist denn der US-Markt im Fokus für das ICB oder sprechen wir hier nur über Deutschland und ggf. Europa?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (26. Mai 2014)

wuzze schrieb:


> Danke
> Gut, um Patente hab ich mir keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht. Das dürfen irgendwelche Rechtsabteilungen / Fachleute gerne übernehmen...
> Ist denn der US-Markt im Fokus für das ICB oder sprechen wir hier nur über Deutschland und ggf. Europa?


nö, wohl weniger .
ich glaube, konventionelle horst-links werden von dt. herstellern in D verkauft, ohne dass "abgaben" nach kalifornien fließen. wie es bei deim entwurf wäre, ist nur theorie.


----------



## nuts (26. Mai 2014)

Alutech verkauft grundsätzlich auch in die USA, aber das ist nicht der Rede wert. Der Kernmarkt der Marke ist bisher deutschsprachig, und daran wird wohl auch dieses deutschsprachige Projekt nicht zuu viel ändern 

Also je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser gefällt mir @foreigner s Kennlinie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuzze (26. Mai 2014)

Aber ich verstehe das doch richtig, dass es bei den Kennlinien der Hebelverhältnisse auch tatsächlich nur um Hebel geht, oder? Darunter stelle ich mir eine Relation vor zwischen der Strecke, die das Hinterrad beim Einfedern nach oben zurücklegt, und der Strecke, um die der Dämpfer dabei komprimiert wird. Wenn wir dann also im Zusammenhang mit Hebelverhältnissen von Progression sprechen, meinen wir damit ein mit zunehmendem Federweg kleiner werdendes Verhältnis, also dass der Dämpfer mit jedem zusätzlichen Stück Federweg weniger komprimiert wird, korrekt? 
Beispiel: 
FW 00-10mm -> 4mm Dämpferkompression
FW 10-20mm -> 3,5 mm Dämpferkompression
FW 20-30mm -> 3 mm Dämpferkompression
usw.

Wie sich der Verlauf der Hebelverhältnisse über den Federweg hinweg dann tatsächlich anfühlt, hängt ja vermutlich stark vom verwendeten Dämpfer und dessen Kennlinie ab. Ist es dann überhaupt wünschenswert, eine "extreme" Kinematik mit ausgeprägten Plateaus usw. zu haben, oder würde das am Ende Anpassungen erschweren, weil ich in meiner Dämpferauswahl auf eine kleine Zahl von Modellen festgelegt bin, die mit der Kinematik harmonieren?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Macht den Thread mal noch nicht dicht! Ich will heute abend nochmal was machen. Am Wochenende habe ich mal bischen Praxistests mit 2 Bikes, unterschiedlichen Luftkammervolumen etc. und weniger Federweg als ich normal fahre, gemacht.
Das wollte ich gerne noch umsetzen.

Meine Erkenntnis in Kurzform. Große Dämpfervolumen ergeben mehr Linearität und tatsächlich am meisten Popp. Gleichzeitig ist der etwas höhere Luftdruck und relativ knapper Sag bei großem Luftkammervolumen schuld, dass bei weniger Federweg das Bergabverhalten leidet. Das liegt schlicht an Verlust der Traktion. Außerdem bekommt man das Ganze auch mit Luftdämpfer trotz 20-25% Sag sehr schnell zum Durchschlagen, wenn der Hinterbau keine Endprogression selbst bring.

Also, es bestärkt mich nur darin, dass eine Kennlinie mit Plattform in der Mitte, Anfangs- und Endprogression das richtige ist. Und das ganze mit einem Luftdämpfer mit großem Air-Volume. Je nach Preis würde ich da mal den neuen Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debonair und CC DBinline ins Spiel bringen. Das große Volumen sollte für ein lineares Verhalten sorgen, genauso wie die lineare Kennlinie ab dem Sag. Das bringt Popp. Am Anfang muss das Ding aber so sensibel und plush wie möglich sein. Daher die Progression am Anfang. Dazu bin ich der Meinung, dass der Hinterbau Endprogression als Durchschlagschutz braucht und zwar mehr als ich bislang dachte.

Ich optimiere heute Abend meinen Eingelenker mit Umlenkung nochmal. Da ist noch Verbesserungspotential drin. Der Hauptdrehpunkt geht noch ein bischen besser und auch die Hebelverhältnisse möchte ich nochmal anpassen.
Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass gerade bei "geringen" 130mm Federweg bei einem Bike, das gut bergab gehen soll und Spaß machen soll das Übersetzungsverhältnis und Dämpferanlenkung eine wichtigere Rolle hat, als an anderen Bikes. Daher bin ich absolut für den Eingelenker mit Umlenkung, der eine dahingehende Otimierung am besten kann.


----------



## freetourer (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe ja hingegen immer noch auf den BM - Entwurf.

Meiner Meinung nach die bisher beste Idee.

@BommelMaster: Bring das doch bitte mal zu Ende. 

Schließlich fährt er seit kurzem jetzt selbst ein Bike mit einem vernünftigen Hinterbau - das sollt doch Ansporn sein.


----------



## SofusCorn (27. Mai 2014)

wuzze schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe das doch richtig, dass es bei den Kennlinien der Hebelverhältnisse auch tatsächlich nur um Hebel geht, oder? Darunter stelle ich mir eine Relation vor zwischen der Strecke, die das Hinterrad beim Einfedern nach oben zurücklegt, und der Strecke, um die der Dämpfer dabei komprimiert wird. Wenn wir dann also im Zusammenhang mit Hebelverhältnissen von Progression sprechen, meinen wir damit ein mit zunehmendem Federweg kleiner werdendes Verhältnis, also dass der Dämpfer mit jedem zusätzlichen Stück Federweg weniger komprimiert wird, korrekt?



Ja, ist richtig. Federweg/Dämpferkompression = Hebel in Linkage. Hier aus der Linkage Helpfile:
"*Leverage ratio* – it is the rate between the amounts of wheel travel and the shock compression. Usually values about 2 or 3 are used on current designs. Larger leverage ratios put higher stress on the shock, and probably cause less sensitive tracing of the terrain.

*Progressivity* – used in two ways – in a geometrical sense and regarding forces. Geometrical progressivity describes the changing of the leverage ratio throughout the travel. A progressive rate suspension means lower values of the leverage ratio for larger travel. A falling rate suspension is the opposite. A linear rate suspension keeps a constant leverage ratio. These affect the “feel” of the suspension. If we take forces into the account as well, we talk about the “real” progressiveness of the suspension. This represents the changing of the rate between the force needed to compress the suspension to a specific travel position, and the balancing force performed by the shock. Thus, a progressive suspension “stiffens up” at larger travel positions, while a falling rate suspension feels really plush and is easier to bottom out. Bike designers tune their suspension for the desired behavior. Short travel cross-country bikes usually use a progressive setup, while downhill bikes usually use a more linear setup to be able to absorb repeated larger bumps. For “freeride” bikes, a progressive setup is optimal at the end of travel to prevent harsh bottom outs on big jumps."


----------



## Symion (27. Mai 2014)

@foreigner 
Große Luftkammervolumen brauchen weniger Druck als Kleine, und sollten mit dem gleichen %ualen Sag gefahren werden wie normale Luftkammern. Wenn die Rahmenprogression und der Druckstufentune allerdings nicht dazu passt hat man Probleme mit Durchschlägen.
Niedrigere Luftdrücke sorgen bei den einfach konstruierten Dämpfern (wie es auch teure Vivids sind) für bessere Ansprechverhalten aufgrund geringerer Reibung.
Bin bei diesem Bike gegen einen schweren und komplizierten Dämpfer, wir wünschen uns ja was einfaches und wartungsarmes.


----------



## H.B.O (27. Mai 2014)

habt ihr schonmal an eine 130mm  modifikation des msc hunter gedacht ? in 10 min hat man dann eine sehr ähnliche progressinskurve wie foreigner, mann müsste nur das unterrohr nicht durchbohren.die anderen werte sind eh schon gut beim hunter, optimiert auf 32 würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Mai 2014)

Hast du Screenshots gemacht?


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Symion schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Große Luftkammervolumen brauchen weniger Druck als Kleine, und sollten mit dem gleichen %ualen Sag gefahren werden wie normale Luftkammern. Wenn die Rahmenprogression und der Druckstufentune allerdings nicht dazu passt hat man Probleme mit Durchschlägen.
> Niedrigere Luftdrücke sorgen bei den einfach konstruierten Dämpfern (wie es auch teure Vivids sind) für bessere Ansprechverhalten aufgrund geringerer Reibung.
> Bin bei diesem Bike gegen einen schweren und komplizierten Dämpfer, wir wünschen uns ja was einfaches und wartungsarmes.


Ja, stimmt alles. War etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Sag sind wir auch ganz normal gefahren, aber manchmal auch testweise mit weniger. Aber auch bei gleichem Sag, hatten die Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer erst einmal weniger Traktion, weil sie höher im Sag standen im schnell gefahrenen Kurven und wenig sensibel waren. Daher bin ich für eine hohe Progression am Anfang bis zum Sag-punkt.

Und ein die genannten Dämpfer sind mit rund 360g weder schwer noch wartungsintensiver als andere Dämpfer auch.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> habt ihr schonmal an eine 130mm  modifikation des msc hunter gedacht ? in 10 min hat man dann eine sehr ähnliche progressinskurve wie foreigner, mann müsste nur das unterrohr nicht durchbohren.die anderen werte sind eh schon gut beim hunter, optimiert auf 32 würd ich sagen



Erzähl doch nicht immer von Unterrohr durchbohren. niemand muss das Unterrohr durchbohren dafür. Ein kleiner Bogen unten reicht schon und wenn nicht, baut man den Dämpfer minimal höher ein. Das Übersetztungsverhältnis bekommt man trotzdem genauso hin. Lässt sich alles anpassen. Den Dämpfer kann man auch anders herum einbauen. Bei Dämpfern wie Monarch oder Float X bringt das auch Raum. So wie das Oberrohr in der Skizze im Linkagebild angesetzt ist, würde man das eh nie machen. Also kleine Bogen unten und alles passt. Und man muss nicht den Dämpfer und die Hebel ans Oberrohr packen, den Schwerpunkt dadurch verschlechtern, den Rahmen schwerer machen und den Platz für Trinkflasche bei manchen Größen einschränken.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Mai 2014)

Würdest du bitte noch ein paar Worte zu der Funktion sagen? Ich für meinen Teil sehe gerade gar nicht was sich wo rum drehen soll, was sicherlich auch daran liegt, dass der Rahmen nicht zum Hebel- und Drehpunktkonzept passt, oder?


----------



## pfiff (27. Mai 2014)

Ich versteh zwar nur die Hälfte nicht. Aber sieht für mich als Fast-Laie ganz gut aus.

Hut ab vor den Leuten, die sich da richtig reinknien und versuchen das Projekt voranzubringen.


----------



## Mojo25 (27. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte noch ein paar Worte zu der Funktion sagen? Ich für meinen Teil sehe gerade gar nicht was sich wo rum drehen soll, was sicherlich auch daran liegt, dass der Rahmen nicht zum Hebel- und Drehpunktkonzept passt, oder?



Die Lager der Drehpunkte werden von einem Magnetfeld an Ort und Stelle gehalten


----------



## H.B.O (27. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: niemand erzählt "immer" was von unterrohr durchbohren. es war einfach nur ein denkanstoß und ich glaube nicht dass das rad schwerer würde, steifer glaub ich schon. kein grund motzig zu werden.

@Speziazlizt: ne hab ich nicht gemacht, hatte wenig zeit und die vorgegebenen parameter waren nicht exakt eingestellt.


----------



## Tobiwan (27. Mai 2014)

@foreigner 
Ich glaub ich steh auf dem Schlauch, aber von welchem Rahmen ist die erste Kräfte-Kurve?

Grundsätzlich finde ich deinen Ansatz gut, zumal umgelenkte Eingelenker sehr viel Pop entwickeln können und damit sehr spassig zu fahren sind. Ich schmeiß mal das Last Herb in die Runde, dessen Hinterbau zeigt was machbar ist.
Kannst du den Bereich von 40 - 110mm zumindest mit leicht steigender Kurve erstellen - so ist das eigentlich degressiv. Außerdem könnte man die Endprogression abflachen damit der Hinterbau nicht zu grob abgefangen wird.
Nicht falsch verstehen - ich poste das nur weil ich deinen Ansatz richtig gut finde!


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Mai 2014)

@H.B.O  Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Ach scheiße, gerade zugemacht, muss ich nochmal machen.


----------



## kashamaruch (27. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich mich auch nochmal mit dem Konzept von "foreigner" beschäftigt, also mit einem progressiven Hebelverhältnis mit Plattform im Mittelteil. Ich habe das Ganze so gedreht, dass der Dämpfer nun unter dem Oberrohr sitzt, was vielleicht für die Flaschenhalter-Fraktion von Vorteil ist ;-) Es scheint mir, dass man ein solches Hebelverhältnis hauptsächlich mit auf Zug abgestützten Eingelenkern hinbekommt - auf Druck kommt genau das Gegenteil heraus. 

Meine Konstruktion hat folgende Eigenschaften: 

- Der Hauptdrehpunkt ist auf eine Zweifach-Kurbel mit 36/24 mit einer 11-36-Kassette ausgelegt.
- Der Anti-Squat befindet sich im SAG im leichtesten Gang bei ca. 95 und geht erst ab 36-13 ins Negative, so dass man auch mit höheren Gängen noch gut beschläunigen kann (ich hoffe, ich denke hier richtig).
- Pedalrückschlag im SAG bei 24-36 liegt bei ca. 15 (keine Ahnung, inwieweit man das spürt).

Mein Vorschlag ist, den Hauptdrehpunkt eher auf 2-fach-Kurbeln abzustimmen, damit der Pedalrückschlag auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt nicht zu hoch wird, falls jemand ein 22er oder 24er montiert. 

Hier mein Ergebnis (die restlichen Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum):


----------



## Maximal667 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte, habe leider keine Zeit für Feintuning und das bleibt auch erstmal so, hätte gern noch ein bissl gefummelt.
Das Kräftediagramm wär aber hilfreicher als das reine Hebelverhältniss, da kann man sich aufgrund der blauen und der roten Linien ein besseres Bild machen, gerade was die Endprogression angeht (finde ich).
Aso: Schöne Progressionskurven bekommt man mit jedem mir bekanntem System hin, aber dann noch die entsprechenden Werte für as1/2 IC/CC und Pedalrückschlag hinbekommen ist was ganz anderes. versucht doch vielleicht erstmal, die letzteren hinzubekommen und dann am Hebelverhältnis zu basteln - meine Meinung.

Grüßle!


----------



## wuzze (27. Mai 2014)

Denke eigentlich, dass AS bzw. Pedalrückschlag eigentlich schon ganz ok sind bei meinem Vorschlag und IC passt ja auch ungefähr, oder wie seht ihr das? 
Foreigner und kashamaruch haben die schöneren Hebelkennlinien. Vielleicht kann man ja beides in einem Entwurf kombinieren? Zumindest AS und PRS hängen ja vor allem von der Anordnung des Hauptdrehpunktes bzw. Horstlinks in Relation zu Innenlager und Hinterrad-Achse ab, die Kennlinie primär von der Dämpferanlenkung.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Der Eingelenker ist auf 32er Blatt gebaut. Da passt auch die Antriebsneutralität völlig. Dämpfer unten zu befestigen hat mehr Vorteile als z.B. am  Oberrohr.
Oberrohr ist ein leichtes Teil normalerweise, das nur Zug- und Druckbelastung hat. Mit Dämpfer und Drehpunkten oben muss man es aber deutlich verstärken. Dadurch wird´s nicht leichter. Dämpfer am Tretlager befestigen ist dagegen sinnvoll, da der Bereich wegen allen möglichen Kräften, die dort einwirken, eh verstärkt sein muss. Trinkflasche passt auch bei stehendem Dämpfer locker.

Hier nochmal mit weniger Plattform und Funktion erkennbar in drei Einfederstufen.












Ausgleichsbehälter ist falsch rum, soll aber mal egal sein.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Man kann da klar überall noch genauer und besser auskonstruieren. Das kommt aber auch darauf an, was für Dämpfer man nimmt, etc.. Außerdem alles graue Theorie. Mal 2, 3 Protos bauen und mal testen wieviel Plattform sich tatsächlich am besten anfühlt. Mit dem System bekommt man beliebige Progressionskurven hin.
Das ist auch nicht bei jedem System so, wie hier geschrieben wurde. Solche "dreistufigen" Progressionen (viel am Anfang, dann linear, dann Endprogression) bekommt man mit normalen Viergelenkern nicht hin und auch nur mit bestsimmten DW´s. (Turner DHR beispielsweise funktioniert so). Auch mit VPP wird man es nicht so schaffen. Gerade echte VPP´s haben meiner Meinung nach oft schlechte Hebel-kurven, gerade mit Luftdämpfern passen sie nicht wirklich.

Ich bin der Meinung, alles was hier noch genauer gemacht wird, ist die Mühe nicht wert. Das muss wirklich mal auskonstruiert und dann getestet werden. Der Stefan darf ruhig auch noch was machen ...


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Ich glaub ich steh auf dem Schlauch, aber von welchem Rahmen ist die erste Kräfte-Kurve?


Also, wenn du die meinst, die alle in dem einen Bild sind, dann ist das einmal die Kurve zu dem Rahmen mit Luftdämpfer und einmal mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
Wobei das halt mit den in Linkage hinterlegten Parametern für Dämpfer ist. Ein moderner großvolumiger Luftdämpfer liegt irgendwo dazwischen von seiner Charakteristik.
Der Sinn der Anlenkung ist auch das schlechtere Ansprechverhalten (Losbrechmoment) des Luftdämpfers auszugleichen.


----------



## kashamaruch (27. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Eingelenker ist auf 32er Blatt gebaut. Da passt auch die Antriebsneutralität völlig.



Wenn der Rahmen so gebaut wird ist er dann halt nicht so gut für Leute geeignet, die vorne 2-fach fahren wollen, was eine Einschränkung bedeutet. Konstruiert man ihn aber z.B. auf 36/24, dann wird er wahrscheinlich auch mit 32 einfach gut funktionieren.



foreigner schrieb:


> Dämpfer unten zu befestigen hat mehr Vorteile als z.B. am  Oberrohr.
> Oberrohr ist ein leichtes Teil normalerweise, das nur Zug- und Druckbelastung hat. Mit Dämpfer und Drehpunkten oben muss man es aber deutlich verstärken. Dadurch wird´s nicht leichter. Dämpfer am Tretlager befestigen ist dagegen sinnvoll, da der Bereich wegen allen möglichen Kräften, die dort einwirken, eh verstärkt sein muss.



es gibt glaube ich ziemlich viele leichte Rahmen mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Da die Kraft hauptsächlich längs eingeleitet wird, muss m.E. nicht viel verstärkt werden.



foreigner schrieb:


> Trinkflasche passt auch bei stehendem Dämpfer locker.



das stimmt!

Vorteil von Dämpfer oben könnte eine höhere Steifigkeit sein, da die Abstützung breiter ist bzw die Drehpunkte weiter auseinander liegen.

Ansonsten finde ich beide Bauweisen gut, solange sie dann auch optisch passen.
Wenn aber letztendlich doch nur eine "normale" progressive Kennlinie gewünscht wird, bin ich nach wie vor für einen nicht-abgestützten Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung!


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man kann da klar überall noch genauer und besser auskonstruieren. Das kommt aber auch darauf an, was für Dämpfer man nimmt, etc.. Außerdem alles graue Theorie. Mal 2, 3 Protos bauen und mal testen wieviel Plattform sich tatsächlich am besten anfühlt. Mit dem System bekommt man beliebige Progressionskurven hin.
> Das ist auch nicht bei jedem System so, wie hier geschrieben wurde. Solche "dreistufigen" Progressionen (viel am Anfang, dann linear, dann Endprogression) bekommt man mit normalen Viergelenkern nicht hin und auch nur mit bestsimmten DW´s. (Turner DHR beispielsweise funktioniert so). Auch mit VPP wird man es nicht so schaffen. Gerade echte VPP´s haben meiner Meinung nach oft schlechte Hebel-kurven, gerade mit Luftdämpfern passen sie nicht wirklich.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, alles was hier noch genauer gemacht wird, ist die Mühe nicht wert. Das muss wirklich mal auskonstruiert und dann getestet werden. Der Stefan darf ruhig auch noch was machen ...



Danke für deine Bilder. Nun ist mir auch klar um welche Punkt sich die ganze Sache dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. Mai 2014)

also, wir hatten gestern teamtreffen. Themen unter anderem: Patentanwälte und Bremsmomente, Gleitlager und ICB-Sticker. 

Weil DW seit inzwischen 9 Tagen nach anfänglichem Interesse nicht mehr antwortet werden Splitpivot und DW-Link wohl unwahrscheinlicher.

Andererseits haben wir nun Kontakt wegen VPP und Lapierre aufgenommen, Feedback steht aber noch aus.

Der nächste Schritt wird sein, dass Stefan und ich unsere etwa Top5 auswählen und bewerten. Es soll auch eine gleichwertige Illustration geben, wobei meine eingeschränkten Illistrator-Fähigkeiten da noch etwas für Fragezeichen sorgen. Wenn sich also jemand nicht ausgelastet fühlt... 


Oh und wir haben - es kommen ja keine neuen Ideen mehr, oder? - die drei im anderen Thread ausgelobten T-Shirts vergeben. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen haben sich @BommelMaster @foreigner und @tibo13 aufgedrängt 
True Riding, Gratulation und Dankeschön. Ich sende euch noch eine PN.


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen so gebaut wird ist er dann halt nicht so gut für Leute geeignet, die vorne 2-fach fahren wollen, was eine Einschränkung bedeutet. Konstruiert man ihn aber z.B. auf 36/24, dann wird er wahrscheinlich auch mit 32 einfach gut funktionieren.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Jeder Hinterbau arbeitet für irgendeine Kettenblattgröße auf einem Optimum. Rahmen, die für 36/24 ausgelegt sind arbeiten auch auf dem 36 Blatt nicht so wie auf dem 24 (meistens weit schlechter was Wippen angeht). Manche Mehrgelenkig Systeme können -wenn sie gut ausgelegt sind - den Spagat zwischen den Kettenblättern etwas besser als Eingelenker, aber dazwischen liegen auch keine Welten. Man kann jedes System darauf abstimmen, dass es den Spagat verschiedener Kettenblätter möglichst gut schafft, sein Optimium wird es dennoch auf einer Kettenbalttgröße haben. Und wenn man den Rahmen dieses Optimum auf einer mittleren Kettenblattgröße gibt (was natürlich auch in betracht von 1x11) sinnvoll ist, dann geht er auch auf einem kleineren, bzw. größeren Kettenblatt in etwas gleich gut. Zwar unterschiedlich, einmal wird das Rad leicht in den Federweg gezogen, einmal etwas heraus, aber der Effekt ist der gleiche (leichtes Wippen). Allerdings hält sich das wie gesagt sehr in grenzen, wenn man den berücksichtigt hat, dass der Hinterbau auf unterschiedlichen Blättern gut gehen soll. Und das habe ich versucht. Sein Optimum hat der Rahmen zwar auf einem 30-32 Blatt, was Antisquat in Kombination mit Pedalrückschlag angeht, aber er kann den Spagat von Antriebsneutralität auf verschiedenen Blättern ein ganzes Stück besser, als einige hier im Thread dargestellte 4 Gelenker. Auch die Kombination von möglichst geringem Pedalrückschlag auf dem vom Anti-squat her idealen Kettenblatt, ist mindestens auf gleichem Niveau wie bei einigen anderen hier gezeigten Systemen (auch 4 Gelnkern, die hier nicht dafür getadelt wurden.) Auch ist der Unterschied beim Antisquat je nach gefahrenem Ritzel hinten sehr gering. Bei 32 Kettenblatt macht es nicht mal 2% Unterschied, ob man ein 11er, 21,er oder 42 Ritzel fährt. 




kashamaruch schrieb:


> es gibt glaube ich ziemlich viele leichte Rahmen mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Da die Kraft hauptsächlich längs eingeleitet wird, muss m.E. nicht viel verstärkt werden.


Klar gibt´s da auch leichte Rahmen. Dennoch werden Biegemomente eingebracht an einer Stelle, die diese sonst nicht hätte. Es geht also noch leichter.
Und der Abstand der 2 festen Lager ist eigentlich auch schon recht groß.

@nuts : Dankeschön! freut micht!


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt wird sein, dass Stefan und ich unsere etwa Top5 auswählen und bewerten. Es soll auch eine gleichwertige Illustration geben, wobei meine eingeschränkten Illistrator-Fähigkeiten da noch etwas für Fragezeichen sorgen. Wenn sich also jemand nicht ausgelastet fühlt...


Dafür habe ich schlichtweg kein Programm auf dem Rechner.


----------



## H.B.O (28. Mai 2014)

foreigner hat recht, komplexe progessionskurven funktionieren mit seinem system am besten  ( oder einem ala msc ), bei vpp und echtem 4 gelenker hab ich das noch nicht gesehen. die toleranzen bei vpp sind dazu noch sehr eng, es wird also teuer.

kann bitte noch mal jemand in kurz das mit ic/cc erklären (wieso welche lage wichtig ist) ?

entwurf von* kashamaruch*  gefällt mir wirklich auch der antirise ist fuer einen eingelenker sehr niedrig


----------



## veraono (28. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> die toleranzen bei vpp sind dazu noch sehr eng, es wird also teuer.


Wenn ich mir die Konstruktion alá foreigner so anschaue kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Toleranzen ähnlich eng wie bei einem VPP sein müssen (aber natürlich mit einer großen Wippe weniger). So Wippenversätze wie beim ICB1 dürften hier nicht tolerabel sein, dafür wäre auch die Steifigkeit des Systems (ähnlich der VPP) aufgrund des großen, nochmals abgestützten Schwingendreiecks höher als beim klassischen Horstlink.


----------



## H.B.O (28. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Konstruktion alá foreigner so anschaue kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Toleranzen ähnlich eng wie bei einem VPP sein müssen (aber natürlich mit einer großen Wippe weniger). So Wippenversätze wie beim ICB1 dürften hier nicht tolerabel sein, dafür wäre auch die Steifigkeit des Systems (ähnlich der VPP) aufgrund des großen, nochmals abgestützten Schwingendreiecks höher als beim klassischen Horstlink.




könnte stimmen, beim rumspielen mit den setups hab ich gemerkt dass kleine abweichungen da echt was ausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (29. Mai 2014)

So, hab meine Mildsau nochmal überarbeitet, jetzt bin ich mit den Werten zufrieden und gebe meine Arbeit ab 
Pedalrückschlag 1mm, Antisquat etwas üer 100%, Hebelverhältnis bei den angestrebten 25%. Nun kann es von mir aus mit der Abstimmung weiter gehen...






und das ganze noch eingefedert, so wie es ein paar von Euch schon gefordert haben.



Viele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## nuts (29. Mai 2014)

Saubere Arbeit, kinematisch ein sehr interessantes Konzept. Wir werden den auf jeden Fall zur Wahl stellen. In Sachen "Einzigartigkeit" liegt er auch weit vorne, Haken werden "Stiffness-To-Weight" und "Preis-Leistung". 

Zum Thema Steifigkeit muss man aber auch sagen: Heute haben wir 12 mm Steckachsen, was beim ETSX damals nicht der Fall war. Dann sollte man noch versuchen, die Sitzstreben Hinter dem Sitzrohr zu verbinden, und dann sieht es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Die Kosten werden bei diesem Entwurf durch die unterschiedlichen Oberrohre für die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen beeinflusst.

Bisher sehen wir als Bewertungskriterien folgendes vor:

Gewicht
Kinematik: Antriebseinflüsse
Kinematik: Dämpferanlenkung
Kosten: Hydroforming nötig? Erfordern unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen viele unterschiedliche Teile
Geometriefreiheit: Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzrohrwinkel, Rahmenhöhe
Einzigartigkeit: Wie besonders ist das Design
Was haltet ihr davon? Was sollte noch ein Kriterium sein, was nicht?


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2014)

Platz für vernüntige Reifen. Heißt mindestens (besser mehr) 70mm Platz zwischen den Druckstreben/Kettenstreben, damit ein 2,35er HD oder 2,5er Minion nicht direkt anfängt zu schleifen, wenn man mal durch den Schlamm fährt und genug Platz in der Höhe um auch ne 2,4er Rubber Queen, pardon nen Trail King montieren zu können. Das ist mMn das größte Problem mancher Enduros, siehe Conway Prototyp, Propain Tyee...
Cube hat´s beim alten Stereo damals auch geschafft bei 435er Kettenstreben und Dämpfer hinterm Sitzrohr Platz für Monsterreifen zu schaffen.

Warum? Was will ich mit nem "Freeridesofftail", wenn ich mich wegen fehlender Reifenfreiheit beschränken muss? Grade wenn das Teil ne inoffzielle Bikeparkfreigabe kriegen soll, dann muss da Platz sein, damit vollgegatschte Intermediates ala Magic Marry und Baron in 2,5 nicht die Ketten- und Druckstreben durchscheuern.


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nuts,
danke für die Blumen, hat mich auch ein paar Stunden und Nerven gekostet, bis alle Parameter zusammenpassten.

Wie Khane schon sagt: Reifenfreiheit UND kurze Kettenstreben sind das A und O welche viele Hersteller nicht auf die Reihe bringen.

Dafür wäre mein Konzept mit den höher gelegten Kettensteben prädestiniert. Hinterbaulänge unter 430mm und Reifen bis mindestens 2.5, besser 2.8 bar dürften damit vereinbar sein! Vor allem weil sich Reifen, Kettenstebe und Kettenblatt nicht in die Quere kommen. Das dürfte auch Stefan erfreuen, nicht wahr 

Zur Verteidung muss ich noch sagen, dass das Gewicht nicht viel höher als bei anderen Konzepten ausfallen dürfte. Klar die Sitzstreben müssen großvolumiger ausfallen, wegen der Biegebelastung. dafür sind die Kettenstreben kürzer und der Obere Link ist nicht auf Biegung belastet wie so mancher Rocker-Link mit stehendem Dämpfer und damals auch dem ETSX.

Ausserdem ist mein Hinterbau maximal breit abgestützt, was auch der Hinterbausteifigkeit zuträglich ist.

Grüsse, Gefahradler


----------



## kashamaruch (29. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bisher sehen wir als Bewertungskriterien folgendes vor:
> 
> Gewicht
> Kinematik: Antriebseinflüsse
> ...



Reifenfreiheit finde ich auch ein wichtiges Kriterium. 

Bzgl. "Kinematik: Antriebseinflüsse": bei einem Vergleich der Konzepte sollte deutlich hervorgehoben werden, dass sich bei jedem Konzept die Antriebseinflüsse und Anti-Squat hinsichtlich der verschieden großen Kettenblätter noch optimieren bzw. abstimmen lassen. Es sollte also darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sich an der Abstimmung durchaus noch was machen lässt bzw. sollte ein Konzept nicht verworfen werden, nur weil der Drehpunkt (z.B. bei einem Eingelenker) nicht optimal gewählt wurde.


----------



## pfiff (29. Mai 2014)

Gewicht
Popp und Agilität
Antriebseinflüsse
Wartungs- und Pflegeaufwand
Ästhetik

Das wären meine Kriterien für die Rahmenwahl


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2014)

Groß dimensionierte Standartlager


----------



## veraono (29. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist mein Hinterbau maximal breit abgestützt, was auch der Hinterbausteifigkeit zuträglich ist.


Bei deinem Entwurf so wie er akt. aussieht und einer wirklich breiten Abstützung sehe ich das Problem, dass die Fersen des Pedaleurs mit den weit vorne liegenden "Horstlink"-Lagerpunkten kollidieren, bei einer schmaler konstruierten Lagerung (deinen Linkage-Bildern nach zu vermuten) dann drohende Kollision mit der Kette. 
Finde deinen Entwurf gut! Es sind sicher auch keine unlösbaren Probleme aber hast du die Aspekte schon in das Konzept miteinbezogen?


----------



## veraono (29. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gewicht
> Kinematik: Antriebseinflüsse
> Kinematik: Dämpferanlenkung
> Kosten: Hydroforming nötig? Erfordern unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen viele unterschiedliche Teile
> ...


Nimm doch  "Stiffness-To-Weight"  statt "Gewicht" und "Preis-Leistung" statt "Kosten" in die Liste auf 
Als "Nebenaspekte" finde ich auch
- Reifenfreigang interessant und
- ein "freies" Rahmendreieck hat nicht nur für die Flaschenhalter einen Vorteil, auch für die Radtragenden und Radreisenden


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Bei deinem Entwurf so wie er akt. aussieht und einer wirklich breiten Abstützung sehe ich das Problem, dass die Fersen des Pedaleurs mit den weit vorne liegenden "Horstlink"-Lagerpunkten kollidieren, bei einer schmaler konstruierten Lagerung (deinen Linkage-Bildern nach zu vermuten) dann drohende Kollision mit der Kette.
> Finde deinen Entwurf gut! Es sind sicher auch keine unlösbaren Probleme aber hast du die Aspekte schon in das Konzept miteinbezogen?


Hallo Verano,
danke für den Hinweis, daran hab ich auch schon kurz gedacht. Das hintere Lager muss aber nicht zwingend weit aussen sitzen, die Reifenfreiheit muss erst weiter vorne voll ausgeprägt sein. Es reicht ja, dass man den auf gepumpten Reifen noch durch schieben kann. Ansonsten denke ich, dass man die Kettenstrebe schon so formen kann, dass sie auch mit der Kette nicht kollidiert.
Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2014)

Ja das Fersenproblem seh ich auch. Da müßte die untere Strebe wohl in der langen Schwingenstrebe verschwindend gelagert werden, damit man nicht hängenbleibt.
Aber mir gefällt die Idee auch sehr gut. Wenn man den Streben die richtige Form gibt, dann würde sogar optisch daraus wohl richtig was feines werden...wahrscheinlich.

G.


----------



## kashamaruch (29. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, es bestärkt mich nur darin, dass eine Kennlinie mit Plattform in der Mitte, Anfangs- und Endprogression das richtige ist. [...]
> 
> Ich optimiere heute Abend meinen Eingelenker mit Umlenkung nochmal. Da ist noch Verbesserungspotential drin. Der Hauptdrehpunkt geht noch ein bischen besser und auch die Hebelverhältnisse möchte ich nochmal anpassen.
> Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass gerade bei "geringen" 130mm Federweg bei einem Bike, das gut bergab gehen soll und Spaß machen soll das Übersetzungsverhältnis und Dämpferanlenkung eine wichtigere Rolle hat, als an anderen Bikes. Daher bin ich absolut für den Eingelenker mit Umlenkung, der eine dahingehende Otimierung am besten kann.



Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir, wenn ich deinen Entwurf etwas variiert habe. Mich überzeugt an dem Konzept v.a. die Progressionskurve, die Anlenkung auf Zug, die wahrscheinlich hohe Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus und der stehende Dämpfer soll ja auch so seine Vorteile haben. Was mir bisher noch nicht so gefiel war die Position der Elemente weit vorne und tief, so dass man sicher ein gebogenes Unterrohr benötigt hätte. Auch fand ich die Optik noch nicht so ansprechend. Daher habe ich mir erlaubt, den Entwurf etwas zu modifizieren. Auf Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen!

Hier das Ergebnis: (weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum)


----------



## pfiff (30. Mai 2014)

Mir gefällt es.  Der Knick im Sattelrohr wäre mir aber zu heftig. Wenn man tendenziell kleinere Rahmen fährt und die Sattelstütze weit herauszieht, sitzt man - zumindest auf den ersten Blick - schon sehr weit hinten.


----------



## kashamaruch (30. Mai 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es.  Der Knick im Sattelrohr wäre mir aber zu heftig. Wenn man tendenziell kleinere Rahmen fährt und die Sattelstütze weit herauszieht, sitzt man - zumindest auf den ersten Blick - schon sehr weit hinten.



Der Knick ist vielleicht etwas zu stark ausgefallen, doch wird man bei dieser Kettenstrebenlänge und den fetten Reifen nicht um ein vorverlegtes Sitzrohr bzw. Knick herumkommen. Den Winkel muss man eben so wählen, dass sich in "normaler" Sattelhöhe der Winkel von den gewünschten 73,5 Grad ergibt. Und individuell kann man ja noch über die Sattelstütze und Sattel Feintuning betreiben.


----------



## pezolived (30. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> So, hab meine Mildsau nochmal überarbeitet, jetzt bin ich mit den Werten zufrieden und gebe meine Arbeit ab





Von der "Erfindungshöhe" war dieser Entwurf ohnehin mein Favorit, und daß du es mit den gegenläufig schwenkenden Anlenkhebeln zu einer brauchbaren Kinematik geschafft hast, findet meinen Respekt und hätte ich vom ersten Draufgucken so eigentlich nicht erwartet. 

Was die ganzen vorgetragenen Bedenken anbelangt: Im Moment sind wir doch wohl gerade erst dabei, nach den kinematischen Vorüberlegungen die Entwürfe rauszugucken, die man weiterverfolgen könnte. Konstruktive Details und Designfragen sind derzeit noch völlig offen und auch der Hauptrahmen muß längst nicht so aussehen, wie auf der Skizze vorgegeben. Die ist mir ohnehin viel zu detailliert. "Strichmännchen" für die Hebeleien und der Hauptrahmen als flächiges Dreieck wären in der Konzeptfindungsphase m.E. besser gewesen und hätten wohl auch mehr unkonventionelle Lösungen so wie diese hervorgebracht. Jetzt kann man sich daran machen, die belastungsgerecht, fertigungsgerecht und ästhetisch auszukonstruieren. Ob die Hinterradschwinge oder der untere Anlenkhebel dann zweidimensional bleiben oder räumliche Fachwerke werden, ist doch derzeit noch völlig offen. Ich denke, daß man hier wegen der großen Lagerabstände und wegen der Winkel, unter denen die Hebel zueinander stehen, sogar ganz gute Möglichkeiten hat, den Verband torsionssteif zu bekommen. 

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Gefahradler (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Clemens,

danke für die Blumen und deine Einschätzung. Ich denke auch das die Designphase interessant, fordernd aber nicht unlösbar wird. Das Design des Oberrohr habe ich so gewählt, dass die durch den Dämpfer eingeleiteten Kräft axial ins Oberrohr eingeleitet werden, um das Gewicht gering zu halten. Des weiteren können zur Erhöhung der Steifigkeit noch Verbindungen sowohl zwischen den Sitzstreben als auch zwischen den Kettenstreben, jeweils kurz hinter dem Sitzrohr, beitragen.
Diese Kinematik habe ich schon ein paar Jahre im Kopf, deshalb freut es mich jetzt umso mehr, Zuspruch zu finden. Und natürlich auch, dass sie zumindest in der Theorie (Linkage) funktionert.

Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## nuts (30. Mai 2014)

Die Verbindung der Sitzstreben könnte durchaus auch vor dem Sitzrohr erfolgen, um hinter dem Sitzrohr mehr Platz zu gewinnen. 

Kettenstrebenlänge, äh, Kettenstrebenkürze steht natürlich in einem Zielkonflikt mit großer Reifenfreiheit. Ich finde da ja den Cannondale-Ansatz recht interessant, den Antrieb nach außen zu verschieben, aber eine Inkompatibilität mit gewöhnlichen Laufrädern ist schon eher ein Totschlagargument. 

Der Bauraum ist da schon ein Argument für den Gefahradler-Entwurf. Habe gerade noch eine Idee wie der abgestützte Foreigner-Eingelenker auch aussehen könnte, probiere ich gerade mal aus.


----------



## nuts (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte nochmal den Entwurf von melle89 angeschaut und überlegt, wie man um das zusätzliche Rohr im Hauptrahmen drum herum käme - vor allem, weil ja das durchgängige Sitzrohr kein Musthave zu sein scheint. Geht schon, wird aber in Sachen STW nicht weit vorne liegen, weil der Hinterbau auch sehr flach baut. Aber verrückt aussehen tut's schon


----------



## storchO (31. Mai 2014)

Habe mal versucht eine Foreigner-Kennlinie (  ) anders zu erzeugen. hat aber den Nachteil, dass der Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr sitzt, wo die Kraft evtl. unschöner eingeleitet wird, wobei sie im Sitzrohr (beim Original von Foreigner) sich ja sogar mit der Gewichtskraft des Fahrers überlagert?



 



Was denkt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (31. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich finde da ja den Cannondale-Ansatz recht interessant, den Antrieb nach außen zu verschieben, aber



Ich hatte das eigentlich für meinen Ansatz gehalten und habe mich mittlerweile belehren lassen, daß Specialized sowas offenbar mal gebaut hat. Jetzt kommst du mit Cannondale?! Ich konstruiere gerade zwischendurch so als Fingerübung immer wieder mal ein bisschen an einem Lastenrad rum und da drängt sich der Gedanke geradezu auf. Aber ich bestehe natürlich nicht darauf und bin ehrlich gesagt positiv überrascht, daß ihr mich nicht alle auslacht. Bloß wenn Specialized uuund Cannondale _uuund ich_ das alle gut finden, dann wär's doch wirklich mal an der Zeit, hier einen neuen Standard zu kreieren.


----------



## nuts (31. Mai 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ich hatte das eigentlich für meinen Ansatz gehalten und habe mich mittlerweile belehren lassen, daß Specialized sowas offenbar mal gebaut hat. Jetzt kommst du mit Cannondale?! Ich konstruiere gerade zwischendurch so als Fingerübung immer wieder mal ein bisschen an einem Lastenrad rum und da drängt sich der Gedanke geradezu auf. Aber ich bestehe natürlich nicht darauf und bin ehrlich gesagt positiv überrascht, daß ihr mich nicht alle auslacht. Bloß wenn Specialized uuund Cannondale _uuund ich_ das alle gut finden, dann wär's doch wirklich mal an der Zeit, hier einen neuen Standard zu kreieren.



Ich sagte cannondale, weil die gerade gestern ein neues Rad mit eben diesem Feature gezeigt hatten . Das macht dann die asymmetrischen Felgen wieder überflüssig. Neuer Standard? Vermutlich sinnvoll. Aber so etwas durchdrücken, gegen die Bedenken all jener, dass Kurbeln getauscht und Hinterräder umgespeicht werden müssten? Können ja mal eine Umfrage machen


----------



## pezolived (31. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sagte cannondale, weil die gerade gestern ...



Aber hallo! Danke für den Link! 

Brauche eigentlich kein Wort mehr zu sagen. 
Pling-plong. Habe gerade mal an meinem Hinterrad rumgezupft (XT-Nabe, 2mm-Speichen). Der Tonunterschied zwischen links und rechts beträgt eine große Terz, nämlich Fis zu D, um genau zu sein. Wenn ich meine Klampfe um diese vier Halbtöne zu hoch stimme, sind die Saiten an der Grenze zum Zerreißen. Vier Halbtöne zu tief, schlabbert alles nur noch rum.
Natürlich hat man als kleiner Hersteller keine besonders guten Karten, wenn man sich gegen etablierte Standards stemmen will. Andererseits ist es ärgerlich, wenn man neue Trends mitgehen muß, die einem ohne jede technische Begründung einfach so an die Scheibe klatschen, wie z.B. diese krumme Laufradgröße. Kettenstrebenlänge, Reifenfreigang, Laufrad- und Rahmensteifigkeit, Raderhebungskurve, Federweg - all das hätte eher dafür gesprochen, von 26" auf 24" zu gehen, anstatt in die andere Richtung.
Das hier wird das Internet-Community-Bike und damit könnte man ja mal ein Zeichen setzen und deutlich machen, was die Community von den etablierten Standards so hält.
Bei meinem letzten Speichenbruch habe ich mir übrigens nicht das Schaltwerk ins Rad gerammt, sondern habe mir einfach nur erlaubt, auf griffigem Asphalt auf der Stelle zu wenden. Lenker 90° eingeschlagen, Vorderrad rollt von selbst, weil's leicht bergab geht und das Hinterrad steht absolut still. Hat gereicht, batsch, zwei Speichen gerissen. Okay, das Rad war schon alt und auch nicht sonderlich hochwertig. Ärgerlich war's trotzdem, v.a. wenn man weiß, welchem Unfug man das zu verdanken hat.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## SofusCorn (31. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich bei dir jetzt so an als ob Speichen reißen durch zu hohe Spannung. Es ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Wenn Speichen schwächer eingespannt sind als die anderen, brechen sie.


----------



## veraono (31. Mai 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Speichenbruch habe ich mir übrigens nicht das Schaltwerk ins Rad gerammt, sondern habe mir einfach nur erlaubt, auf griffigem Asphalt auf der Stelle zu wenden. Lenker 90° eingeschlagen, Vorderrad rollt von selbst, weil's leicht bergab geht und das Hinterrad steht absolut still. Hat gereicht, batsch, zwei Speichen gerissen. Okay, das Rad war schon alt und auch nicht sonderlich hochwertig. Ärgerlich war's trotzdem, v.a. wenn man weiß, welchem Unfug man das zu verdanken hat.


Wenn dir gleich mehrere Speichen reißen,  dann ist Einiges mehr im Argen als eine asymmetrische Einspeichung und eine symmetrische (die unbestrittener Weise theoretische Vorteile bietet) hätte das in dem Fall sicher auch nicht verhindert.
Es gibt viele Konzepte und Ideen, die rational gesehen die etwas bessere Lösung wären aber sich aufgrund von Systemkompatibilität oder schlicht Bequemlichkeit nicht durchsetzen.
Solange 99,99% der Rahmen und Laufradhersteller dahingehend nichts anbieten bin ich definitiv für Standart Kettenlinie und Einspeichung und nehme den für mich marginalen Nachteil der asymetrischen Speichung (der für mich in der Praxis noch nie real erfahrbar war)  gerne in Kauf.


----------



## foreigner (5. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir, wenn ich deinen Entwurf etwas variiert habe. Mich überzeugt an dem Konzept v.a. die Progressionskurve, die Anlenkung auf Zug, die wahrscheinlich hohe Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus und der stehende Dämpfer soll ja auch so seine Vorteile haben. Was mir bisher noch nicht so gefiel war die Position der Elemente weit vorne und tief, so dass man sicher ein gebogenes Unterrohr benötigt hätte. Auch fand ich die Optik noch nicht so ansprechend. Daher habe ich mir erlaubt, den Entwurf etwas zu modifizieren. Auf Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen!
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis: (weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum)


Naja, Gewichte (Lager, Wippen, Dämpfer) setze ich immer noch möglichst tief ins Rad. Wenn man dafür einen kleinen Bogen brauch, dann ist das halt so. Sobald ein Ausgleichsbehälter rein soll, wird´s ohne Bogen eh knapp. Und das sollte ja wohl passen. Außerdem muss man die Lager etc. auch vom Platz her unterbringen und das sieht bei der Version ganz schön eng aus. Die Progression mit 0,425 ist insgesamt auch recht gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kashamaruch (6. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, Gewichte (Lager, Wippen, Dämpfer) setze ich immer noch möglichst tief ins Rad. Wenn man dafür einen kleinen Bogen brauch, dann ist das halt so. Sobald ein Ausgleichsbehälter rein soll, wird´s ohne Bogen eh knapp. Und das sollte ja wohl passen. Außerdem muss man die Lager etc. auch vom Platz her unterbringen und das sieht bei der Version ganz schön eng aus. Die Progression mit 0,425 ist insgesamt auch recht gering.



So ungefähr würde mir der Rahmen auch gefallen: 





Die Progressionskurve lässt sich ja ganz einfach durch die Verschiebung der Gelenke anpassen und umgestalten. Bei geradem Unterrohr müsste man den Dämpfer ziemlich weit nach oben setzen, damit der Ausgleichsbehälter passt. Dadurch baut der Hinterbau ebenfalls hoch, was natürlich auch wieder Gewicht bringt. Daher gefällt mir auch die Version mit dem Dämpfer am Oberrohr sehr gut, da man dadurch den Hinterbau kompakt halten kann und trotzdem eine breite Abstützung hat.


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> So ungefähr würde mir der Rahmen auch gefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem Dämpfer kommt es darauf an, was wir wollen. Wenn nicht unbedingt Double Barrel, Vivid und Co. passen müssen, sondern Monarch Plus, Bos Kirk, Fox Float X, dann brauchen wir kaum einen Knick. Einfach den Dämpfer anders herum montieren. Die genannten Dämpfer haben sehr kurze Auskleichsbehälter, die kommen auch wenn sie voll eingefedert sind gar nicht so weit runter, dass sie einen so starken knick brauchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch hier auf dem Bild ist jede Menge Luft. Der Knick könnte noch viel geringer sein.


----------



## kashamaruch (6. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei dem Dämpfer kommt es darauf an, was wir wollen. Wenn nicht unbedingt Double Barrel, Vivid und Co. passen müssen, sondern Monarch Plus, Bos Kirk, Fox Float X, dann brauchen wir kaum einen Knick. Einfach den Dämpfer anders herum montieren. Die genannten Dämpfer haben sehr kurze Auskleichsbehälter, die kommen auch wenn sie voll eingefedert sind gar nicht so weit runter, dass sie einen so starken knick brauchen.
> Auch hier auf dem Bild ist jede Menge Luft. Der Knick könnte noch viel geringer sein.



Stimmt. Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher, an welcher Seite des Dämpfers normalerweise der Behälter angebracht ist, oder gibt es da auch Unterschiede? Auf jeden Fall ist es glaube ich sinnvoll, den Dämpfer mit seiner dünneren Seite nach unten zu montieren, da dann innen das Schmieröl in der Luftkammer sich auf dem Kolben befindet und diesen schmieren kann, anstatt sich  gegenüber des Kolbens anzusammeln. 

Dann geht es vielleicht ganz ohne oder nur mit einem minimalen Knick, um den Dämpfer sehr tief anbringen zu können. Die Wippen würde ich aber aus optischen Gründen und aufgrund höherer Steifigkeit so weit hinten wie möglich bzw. auf Höhe des Sitzrohres positionieren. Die Progression lässt sich unabhängig der Position der Wippe (ob weiter vorne oder hinten, auch bei Dämpfer am Oberrohr) sehr gut anpassen.


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2014)

Also von der Schmierung ist das egal. Da ist eh nur Fett drin und das schmiert sich so oder so in eine Richtung ab. Bei Monarch und Co. ist´s eigentlich Wurst wie herum, da sich auch die ungefederte Masse der beiden Seiten die Waage hält. (Im kleinen Durchmesser ist auch das Öl, Anders als bei Vivid, CCDB, Void. Bei denen würde es mehr Sinn machen, den schweren Teil mit Ausgleichsbehälter und Ölseite am rahmen zu befestigen, nicht an der Wippe.


----------



## Symion (6. Juni 2014)

Also wegen ungefederter Masse müssen wir uns da wirklich keine Sorgen machen, das wird niemanden auffallen. Schmierung erfolgt in den aktuellen Dämpfer immer mit ÖL, zumindest wenn man nicht alle halb Jahr das neu machen will. Fettschmierung erhöht bei den Dämpfern den Abrieb enorm.


----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2014)

Nur damit ihr wisst, was gerade so passiert: Wir haben eine Vorauswahl getroffen, die wir gern abstimmen / diskutieren würden. Allerdings sind wir bei einigen Konzepten eben sicher, dass da Gebrauchsmuster oder Patente betroffen sind. Jetzt wissen wir also nicht einmal, ob uns das interessiert (weil wir ja noch nicht abgestimmt haben), aber wir sollten doch wissen, was wäre wenn.

So hat zum Beispiel Derby Cycles (Focus und mehr) ein Gebrauchsmuster auf @foreigner  s Entwurf angemeldet:

https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/pat/register?AKZ=2020130050616


@BommelMaster Entwurf ist von Lapierre patentiert, und der von @jirkat ist ein VPP-Design von Santa Cruz


Also versuchen wir gerade herauszufinden, ob und wie und zu welchen Konditionen wir die lizensieren könnten.


----------



## kashamaruch (6. Juni 2014)

Gibt es überhaupt noch Hinterbau-Konzepte, die nicht patentiert sind? Was ist mit dem nicht abgestützten Eingelenker bzw. dem mit Dämpferverlängerung?



nuts schrieb:


> So hat zum Beispiel Derby Cycles (Focus und mehr) ein Gebrauchsmuster auf @foreigner  s Entwurf angemeldet:
> 
> https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/pat/register?AKZ=2020130050616



So wie ich das verstehe geht es bei diesem Patent auch darum, in welcher Ebene sich die einzelnen Gelenke befinden. Z.B. dass das Gelenk der Sitzstrebe/Link oberhalb des Gelenks Wippe/Rahmen sitzt etc. Und dies ist ja z.B. bei meiner Version mit dem Dämpfer längs am Oberrohr nicht der Fall. Oder gilt dieses Patent trotzdem für alle über einen Link und Wippe abgestützen Eingelenker?


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> ...Oder gilt dieses Patent trotzdem für alle über einen Link und Wippe abgestützen Eingelenker?



das wären dann ganz schön viele. Ich hab auch nicht verstanden, was jetzt davon patentiert wurde?


----------



## Gefahradler (6. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Nur damit ihr wisst, was gerade so passiert: Wir haben eine Vorauswahl getroffen, die wir gern abstimmen / diskutieren würden. Allerdings sind wir bei einigen Konzepten eben sicher, dass da Gebrauchsmuster oder Patente betroffen sind. Jetzt wissen wir also nicht einmal, ob uns das interessiert (weil wir ja noch nicht abgestimmt haben), aber wir sollten doch wissen, was wäre wenn.
> 
> So hat zum Beispiel Derby Cycles (Focus und mehr) ein Gebrauchsmuster auf @foreigner  s Entwurf angemeldet:
> 
> ...


Dann hab ich mit meinem Entwurf ja nochmal Glück gehabt und muss schnell noch selbst ein Patent anmelden...


----------



## wuzze (8. Juni 2014)

Oder es wird doch ein "simpler" Viergelenker wie in meinem Entwurf? Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man die vertikale Strebe im Hinterbau einsparen würde (Gewicht), und wenn etwas mehr Pedalrückschlag toleriert wird, könnte man sicherlich auch das Lager für den "Horst-Link" wegrationalisieren.
Entscheidend ist glaube ich eine Aussage, ob eine S-förmige Hebelkurve einen in der Praxis wirklich weiter bringt. Wenn nicht, sollte man IMHO den Aufwand dafür nicht treiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (10. Juni 2014)

So, fast wieder zuhause. Noch ein paar Stunden Amsterdam und dann kann es wieder vorwärts gehen...


----------



## H.B.O (10. Juni 2014)

Das Gebrauchsmuster von derby erscheint mir etwas weit gefasst, das müsste dann wohl auch die evils und einige mehr betreffen. Ich bin skeptisch ob eine solch pauschale Sicherung eines Systems möglich ist.

(Ich hab zwar selbst schon einige Gebrauchs/Geschmacksmusteranmeldungen betreut, ist aber eigentlich nicht ganz mein Fach. Evtl. kann man derby sowas aber bei den Preisverhandlungen durch die Blume mitteilen )

@wuzze: ich glaube schon dass es das wert ist, lapierre wirft auch gerade alles über bord und konzentriert sich mit einem ähnlichen system auf die progressionskurve


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ... Noch ein paar Stunden Amsterdam und dann kann es wieder vorwärts gehen...



hmmm... müsste es nicht heißen: "Noch ein paar Stunden Amsterdam, vorwärts gehen..."


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2014)

Die melden Mitte 2013 auf etwas Patent an, was so schon zum Beispiel von Labyrinth mit dem Agile auf dem Roc d’Azur 2008 vorgestellt wurde und seit 2009 erhältlich ist. Und das war ganz sicher nicht das erste Bike mit einem solchen System. Ist ja lächerlich. Auf so etwas kommt auch nur so ein Haufen wie Derby.
Und morgen patentiere ich mir den Ottomotor ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

Das Problem bei sowas ist die "abschreckende Kulisse" eines Patents oder Gebrauchmusters und Zusammenhang mit der Größe des Unternehmes, das sich etwas hat schützen lassen. Da wird man als "Kleiner" kein Risiko eingehen und es wagen so etwas anfechten.

Ich muss mir die beiden Systeme noch mal genauer anschauen, ob sich da irgendwo ein kleiner, aber signifikanter Unterschied versteckt. Oft geht es nur um Details...

Ich finde es aber schon mal super fair, dass wir einen kleinen Wink in der Richtung bekommen haben. Das ist besser als eine böse Überraschung am Ende...


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die melden Mitte 2013 auf etwas Patent an, was so schon zum Beispiel von Labyrinth mit dem Agile auf dem Roc d’Azur 2008 vorgestellt wurde und seit 2009 erhältlich ist. Und das war ganz sicher nicht das erste Bike mit einem solchen System. Ist ja lächerlich. Auf so etwas kommt auch nur so ein Haufen wie Derby.
> Und morgen patentiere ich mir den Ottomotor ...


Wen das 2008 in der Presse Veröffentlicht wurde ist es stand der Technik hätte aber auch noch von Cycle Craft A1 von 96-97
sieht zwar anders aus aber das Prinzip stimmt. Glaube das ist das Papier nicht wert auf den es Gedruckt ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

Spannend, was MTB-news so her gibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/labyrinth-agile.498061/


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2014)

Also, ich bin kein Experte was Patente angeht, aber für mich liest sich das derart allgemein gehalten, dass es eigentlich jeden Eingelenker mit mit "Hinterbaudreieck" und kurzer Umlenkung betreffen müsste und die gibt´s schon sehr, sehr lang.
Daher bin ich vollkommen konform der Einschätzung von Herrn Probst.


----------



## nuts (11. Juni 2014)

Das ist natürlich cool, die angesprochenen Bikes waren mir nicht bekannt erfüllen aber die im Gebrauchsmuster beschriebenen Eigenschaften sehr genau. Top. 

Wir bereiten den Artikel für die nächste Runde gerade vor, sollte ca. morgen online sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich cool, die angesprochenen Bikes waren mir nicht bekannt erfüllen aber die im Gebrauchsmuster beschriebenen Eigenschaften sehr genau. Top.
> 
> Wir bereiten den Artikel für die nächste Runde gerade vor, sollte ca. morgen online sein.


Stefan hat aber auch recht mit seiner Einschätzung das eine starke Firma einen kleinen Hersteller obwohl vor Gericht kein Chance sehr Schaden kann, wir hatten mal den Fall eine e. Verfügung Zugestellt am Rosenmontag Termin Mittwoch früh und
das bei 2 Firmen aus den Rheinland . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juni 2014)

Man sollte sicherlich mit dem Inhaber des Gebrauchsmusters Kontakt aufnehmen. So lässt sich sicherlich nachträglicher Ärger vermeiden bzw. auch dessen Position und evtl Beweggründe seinerseits erfahren.


----------



## H.B.O (11. Juni 2014)

Bei Patentstreitigkeiten geht es oft um Abschreckung, oft geht es auch nur darum wer das meiste papier dabei hat. Das cyle craft  A 1 war schon geil !!


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2014)

Ich kann mich an das A1 gerade nicht mehr erinnern. Weiß nur noch die Viergelenker mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr. Die gab´s aber erst ab 98, oder so. Hat mal einer ein Bild ?


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an das A1 gerade nicht mehr erinnern. Weiß nur noch die Viergelenker mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr. Die gab´s aber erst ab 98, oder so. Hat mal einer ein Bild ?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-bilder-von-cyclecraft-a2.117046/


----------



## Speedpreacher (12. Juni 2014)

Egal bei welchem Hinterbaukonzept wir landen, ist die Pinionkompatibilität noch ein Thema?

Ich meine, dass mal von offizieller Seite gesagt/geschrieben wurde, dass - wie bei Alutech fast durchgängig üblich - beim ICB 2.0. ein Piniongetriebe verbaut werden kann. Zumindest soll(te) es die Option geben...

Speedpreacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Egal bei welchem Hinterbaukonzept wir landen, ist die Pinionkompatibilität noch ein Thema?
> 
> Ich meine, dass mal von offizieller Seite gesagt/geschrieben wurde, dass - wie bei Alutech fast durchgängig üblich - beim ICB 2.0. ein Piniongetriebe verbaut werden kann. Zumindest soll(te) es die Option geben...
> 
> Speedpreacher



Die Aussage war und ist: Wenn es das Konzept erlaubt, dann wird es das auch vom ICB 2.0 geben. Ob das Konzept das erlaubt, stimmen wir ab heute Abend ab


----------



## m2000 (12. Juni 2014)

Na endlich


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

Wir sind online. Fleißig abstimmen - Ich schließe hier und gehe jetzt erstmal ne Runde radfahren. Bin mords gespannt was da bei rauskommt.


----------

